# Amerikarol beszamolo



## Melitta (2008 Március 29)

*Hogyan jutunk Japánba?*

Kedd van, délután négy óra. Magántanítványom ott ül előttem a nagyszobában, és mondja a leckét. Alig egy-két perce érkezett, de máris dolgozunk. 



Nincs lazsálás, felvételire készülünk. Saját szabadalmam a házitanítványt is feleltetni, mert akkor felelőssége van, be kell bizonyítania, nemcsak hallgatta, hanem vissza is tudja adni az én előadásomat. Pedagógiai munkám csúcsa az otthoni tanítás, mert akkor abszolút személyre szabottan lehet a kiválasztottal foglalkozni, nem beszélve arról, hogy fejlődését óráról órára lehet követni, s mi lenne ennél nagyobb siker?
A feleletbe élesen belehasít a telefon hangja. Minden ismerősöm, barátom pontosan tudja, hogy még a hangom is más , ha tanítok, isten ments, hogy zavarjanak. A bennfentesekkel közölni szoktam, mikor vannak ezek az órák, s azokat szorgosan el is kerülik. Az viszont, hogy elnémítsam a készüléket, nem fer bele avult erkölcseimbe. Szóval felállok és odamegyek a telefonhoz, előre fogalmazva bármilyen beszélgetés rövid, pattogósan udvarias elutasítását.
Nos, a lányom az, Washingtonból:
– Anyuka, nézitek a CNN-t?
– Neeem – mondom nyújtottan es majdnem háborogva (a butaság miatt, amivel zavarni merészel), de a lányom hangja nem hétkoznapi. Fulladozva folytatja:
– Megtámadták Amerikát! Repülő ment neki a World Trade Center egyik épületének. Lehet, hogy jönnek a szomszédunkba, a Fehér Ház ellen!
A kagylóval a kezemben rohanok a tv-hez, nyomom be az amerikai adót.
– Igen, igen, figyelem – kiabálom –, majd jelentkezem, mert lányom már teszi is le a kagylót, szaladnia kell, ki tudja hova…
A kedves fiatalember, aki az előbb még Babits költészetét taglalta, megérti, hogy fontos dolog történt, és gyorsan elbúcsúzik.
Rátapadok a képernyőre, egyenes adásban áll még a másik épület, az iker, de zsigerileg érzi az ember, ha az egyik összeomlott, valami ördögi logika szerint a másiknak is vége lesz. S már jön is a repülőgép, s nem hiszem el a saját szememnek, belefúródik az épületbe, s az lassan, hatalmas tüzet-füstöt okádva összeomlik. 
Kitört a harmadik világháború, érzem megfellebezhetetlenül, a képek ereje földhöz teremt, levegőt nem kapok, s ekkor jut el a tudatomig, hogy a gyerekem ott van, ahova New Yorkból megy a következő gép. Markolom a telefont, a vezetékes nem működik, gyerünk a mobilra, azt sem veszi fel. Közben peregnek a képsorok, a Pentagon, ahol az én szeretett vejem dolgozik, aki szinte fiam is, hiszen tizenhat éves kamaszként ismertem meg, belecsapódik a gép, istenem, nem látni a részleteket az épület takarásában, élsz még, fiam? Tépem a mobilt szakadatlanul, telnek a percek, háborút közvetít a CNN, sírok, kétségbeesve, nem és nem megy ki még a csengetés sem. MI VAN VELETEK?
Hazaér a férjem, nem tud semmiről, szaggatott előadásomból összeállítja a történések láncát, nem világháború, terrorizmus, mondja katonai szakértőként, de már izgul is lányunkért.
Végre, végre, jön a csengetés, lányom kifulladva a vonal végén, igen, találkoztunk Tomival, hazagyalogoltunk, öt óráig tartott az út, azt mondják, a Fehér Ház helyett fúródott a gép a Pentagonba, bár ki tudja, lehet, hogy annak is szántak egyet, nem tudunk semmit, de élünk… Tomi a becsapódáskor a Pentagon parkjában volt, de a kollégája, aki vele szemben ül, eltűnt, nem tudni, mi történt vele. Szóval Tomi másodszor született…
Sírunk, örülünk, hogy élnek, lányom munkahelye is megúszta, pedig cége épülete rajta van a tízdollároson, olyan ismert, de milyen rossz az ismertség, ha éppen bele kellene halni!
– Nyugodjatok meg, pihenjetek, majd holnap már minden jó lesz! – mondom, mert mit is mondhatnék!
De jön a holnap, s akkor már mindnyájunk eszébe tolakodik a gondolat önzőn és emberien, mi lesz a japán úttal? Panni lányom Tomival 24-én indulna Japánba találkozni egyetlen fiútestvérével, Andrissal. Ez még az ő anyagilag szellősebb életükben is jelentős érvágás, Japán messze van, de megnézni milyen jó lenne az imádott öccsel és feleségével együtt!
A telefonban erről is szó esik.
– Ne búsulj, addigra minden helyrejön, biztos tudtok repülni – mondom naivul és reménykedőn.
De a lányomnak lesz igaza. Minden légijáratot letiltanak, hiszen a gépek elrablásával, ocsmány megerőszakolásával, ártatlan utasok halálba hurcolásával telt el az előző nap! S jönnek a hírek az áldozatokról, az ország szörnyű megdöbbenéséről és igaz gyászáról, s óh mily’ emberien a saját, perifériális sorsról is: “ha most nem mehetünk Japánba, akkor megyünk tavasszal, de gyertek ti is Anyuka, csinálunk családegyesítést, ha már így alakult, milyen szép lesz!”
Csak annyit tudok kinyögni, – …miből, édes lányom, miből?
– Fizetjük Andrisékkal az utatokat, egyet se búsulj!
Az iskolában rám szól a kolléganő, legjobb barátnőm, ne mondjam már Japánt, mert hihetetlen, hogy léteznek ilyen gyerekek!
Pedig léteznek, s március idusa előtt indul a gépünk, s Tokió repülőterén találkozunk a New York-i járattal érkező lányomékkal, hogy aztán együtt várjunk még egy kicsit munkából loholó fiunkra.
Japán gyönyörű, elképesztően nagyszerű ország, minden köve új az európai szemnek, a családegyesítés három házaspára mindent megnéz, csodál, amit kell, beutazza tíz nap alatt a legfontosabb városokat. Naraban a parkban szabadon járó őzek egyöntetűen Jenő nevet kapnak nemre való tekintet nélkül, mert muszáj velük beszélgetni, olyan hevesen követelik, kis tavaszi kabátunkba kapaszkodva az élelmet; csak az isteneket lehetne felejteni durva, embertelen arcukkal, még ha aranyból vannak is!
Szép a cseresznyevirágos tavasz – a tiszteletünkre március végefelé kinyílnak a fák, megmártózunk egy másik kultúrában, egy templom előtt akkora a rózsaszínű habban úszó fa, hogy leülök elé és csak arra gondolok, hogy volt értelme élni, ha ezt a fát láthatom, és Kiotóban a császári palota felséges mivolta földbe döngöli az embert, és a színház, amely az emberi természet hajszálvékony repedéseit van hivatva borotvaélesen megmutatni, szóval az egész egy hatalmas buvárkodás a történelemben és népekben, és minden nap mégis az jut eszedbe, hogy mindezt Amerika terroristái hozták neked, s akkor elgondolkodsz azon, hogy a történelem müködik ugyan, és öli és öli az embert, de a kis férgeknek egérutat is tud nyújtani, ha azon akkor kibújsz, mert az élet erősebb, mint a halál, szóval így jutottunk mi el Japánba…



A szerző írja magáról
"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém." 

Valentini Zsuzsa


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 29)

*Megszületni Amerikában*

Légy a világ bármely sarkában, fogamzás után jó esetben pontosan kilenc hónappal meg kell születned – a természet legelemibb törvénye szerint. De amibe az ember beleszól, az már elhajlik a természetestől és ahány ország, annyiféleképpen születik meg az ember. 


Nem beszélve arról, hogy akkor látunk csak ordító különbségeket, ha nemcsak horizontálisan nézzük a világot, hanem az idő vertikumában is! Elég csak néhány évtizedet visszalépnünk a történelemben, s máris ott találjuk magunkat a magyar répaföld mellett, ahová a frissen vajúdó kapáját letette, hogy ott, az anyaföldön szüljön, maga harapja el a köldökzsinórt és a körülményekhez képest rendbe szedve magát visszatérjen a kapához. Mai világunkban pedig nem is kell Afrika legdélibb csücskéig menni, hogy lássuk magunk előtt a földbe kotort üreg fölött összekuporodó asszonyt, aki ebből a pozitúrából pottyantja újszülöttjét a gödörbe.
De mi Amerikában vagyunk, itt a születés is más – gondolja az ember. Más, az biztos, ahogy majd látni is fogjuk.
Panni addig kutatott, amíg jó szakembernek minősülő nő nőgyógyászt nem talált, szám szerint kettőt, hogy szükség esetén helyettesíthessék egymást. Itt nem annyira vad ez az ötlet, a szülészet nem a férfiak privilegizált világa. A terhesség idején nőként fordultak felé, tapasztalatból is beszéltek, tudták, mire készül az én lányom. De szigorúak voltak nagyon, nem ihatott még amerikai lőrekávét se, cigaretta és alkohol pedig eleve szóba se jött, mert az eddig se tartozott az életrendbe.
Volt egy könyve, több mint ezer oldal, ez hivatott a szülés után mélyebben érdeklődő nőt bevezetni a szükséges rejtélyekbe. Ha azt olvasta, hol a hideg verte ki, hol meg reménykedett, ha más kibírta, talán neki is sikerül. Teltek a hónapok, de alig hízott, mert az orvos hölgyek minden dekáért súlyosan megrótták. Hogy miket nem szabad megenni terhesség alatt, egy hosszú-hosszú lista tartalmazta a nagykönyvön belül, s Panni szigorúan betartott mindent. 
Február 17-re, keddre volt kiírva szülésre. Az itt szóba sem jöhet, hogy valaki a hat hét szülési szabadságból pár napot kivegyen előre, mert azt hinnék, nem normális. Egyrészt. Másrészt nem lehet előre elpocsékolni az időt, amit az újszülöttel lehet majd tölteni. Panni hosszú otthonlétre készült, három hónapra, az évek alatt gyűjtögetett, félretett szabadságnapokból. 
Mi szülők pár nappal a kiírt időpont előtt érkeztünk meg. Eleinte úgy volt, hogy majd én mehetek be vele a szülőszobára, amit nagyon nagy megtiszteltetésként fogadtam, de hosszú gondolkodás és "egyeztetések" után Tomi döntött, hogy feleségét ide is elkíséri. Ebbe boldogan belenyugodtam, viszont adós maradok a szülőszobai tudósítással. Nem baj, alighanem megtudtam így is eleget. 
Szóval közeledett az idő. Pénteken Panni még dolgozott, hétfő állami ünnep volt, így egy napja maradt szabadon és békésen. Ám addig! Pénteken minket is bevitt a városba nézelődni, az volt a megállapodás, hogy ötkor találkozunk a szokott helyen, a Mall végén. Ott is voltunk, de Panni kocsija nem akart feltűnni. Eltelt negyedóra. Semmi. Mi történhetett? Már izgulni kezdtünk, amikor csörgött a mobil, ne féljetek, mindjárt indulok, fél óra múlva ott leszek. Nem kevésbé izgultunk e közléstől függetlenül. Amikor végre megérkezett, kiderült a következő. Már öltözött az induláshoz, amikor előpattant egy főnököcske egy irattal, hogy ezt még el kell intézni. 
- Nem látta , tudta az az ember, hogy szülés előtt állsz? – kérdeztem fuldokolva a felháborodástól.
- Anyuka, az magánügy, hogy én szülni fogok, a céget kizárólag a munka érdekli.
Ezt nem kommentálom. De nekem, aki soha nem sírom vissza a Kádár-rendszert, most az jutott eszembe, hogy a szülő nővel mint személyiséggel törődtek, embernek és nem munkatárgynak tekintették, ha erre került sor az életünkben. 
Eltelt szép békésen a hétvége, csak én izgultam magamban, hogy Pannikám szüljön meg időre, nem élheti fel a napokat előre!!
Hangosan pedig biztattam, hogy a mi fajtánk időben szokott szülni, ezt is rendben végzi, ő maga is napra pontosan érkezett. 
Eljött a kedd. Tudjuk, ezen a napon már nem kellett dolgoznia! Mégis csak a szülés orvosilag jósolt napjáról volt szó! Egész nap semmi nem történt, este ott ültünk csendben négyen a nappaliban, Tomi Panni haját simogatta, és csak vártunk és vártunk. Panni ültéből kilátott a konyhaasztalra, és egyszer csak undorral vegyes rémülettel sikoltott fel:
- Ott rohan egy egér! (Ez még a ház átépítése előtt történt, ilyen látogatóink, ha ritkán is, de akadtak akkoriban.)
Tomi éppen készült megróni feleségét a fegyelmezetlenségért, amikor ő halkan hozzátette: 
- Elkezdődött. (Ma is állítja, hogy az egér indította el a szülést.)
Az izgalom végighullámzott rajtunk.
- Jól vagy? – kérdeztem.
- Igen – felelte az én mindig udvarias lányom, de már kelt is fel és sietős léptekkel ment a fürdőszoba felé. Egy perc múlva holtsápadtan jött elő.
- Elment a magzatvíz – jelentette, majd visszaindult a helyére várni az új fájást.
Egy darabig nem mertem zavarni, de aztán csak megkérdeztem:
- Miért nem indultok a kórházba, hiszen ilyenkor sietni kell.
- Hova kellene sietnünk? Ha négy óra hosszáig nem történik semmi, akkor kell jelentkeznünk. 
Elhallgattam, mert ez túlhaladta az én eszem határait. Lassan tizenegy óra lett, a fájások igen ritkák voltak. A fiatalok úgy döntöttek, megpróbálnak kicsit aludni addig, amíg indulni lehet.
Nagy csend lett a két szobában, mi is lefeküdtünk, hogy éberen füleljünk minden neszre. Nagyon lassan telt el a négy óra, éppen akkor aludtam egy kicsit, amikor három körül elmentek. 
Újra az órát néztük, és számoltuk a félórákat. Semmi, de semmi se hétkor, se nyolckor, se, se, se.
Idegességemben nekiestem a konyhaszekrényeknek, és alaposan lemostam őket, mert attól féltem, hogy császár lesz, s akkor a szülési szabadság fele betegágy, s nekünk haza kell mennünk dolgozni, és nem segíthetünk. 
Végre féltizenkettőkor szólalt meg a telefon. Panni kicsit gyötört, mégis boldog hangja: 
- Megszületett Izabella!
Mit érez ilyenkor egy anya, akinek a lánya e pillanatokban vált anyává? Tökéletesen meddő vállalkozás ezt megfogalmazni . Szavakkal szinte kifejezhetetlen. Csak valami végtelen gyengédségről, mély örömről beszélhetünk, de az se fejez ki semmit.
- Egészséges, mindene megvan, 3050 gramm, 51 centiméter hosszú. Gyertek és nézzétek meg!
Értünk jött a másik nagymama, mert mi nem tudtuk, hogyan lehet a kórházhoz eljutni. S amikor beléptünk a kórterembe, ez a tündér így ugrott fia nyakába:
- Kisfiam, ugye nagyon elfáradtál? Majd az ágy felé fordította a szemét és imígyen toldotta meg:
- Gondolom, te is Anna!
Ez volt az a pillanat, amikor csupa kisbetűvel írtam be őt életem könyvébe.

_A szerző írja magáról
"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém."_

Valentini Zsuzsa


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 3)

*Szülés után, szabadságon*

Nemzedékek sorakoznak egymás után, mintát, okot és célt adva a következőnek. A születés a legjobb esetben három nemzedék szép összefonódásában történik, nagymama adja tovább lányának, az meg később saját lányának a tudnivalókat. 

<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>Nos, én is igyekeztem átadni mindazt, ami egy kismamának hasznára válik, amikor gyengén, de nagyon boldogan hazaér.
Az én édeasanyámtól, aki hat lányt nevelt fel gyönyörűen, és akinek rendre a “nyakára” szültünk, mert akkor még elfogadható lakása egyikünknek se volt, (nos a három Budapestre származott leányzó négy szüléssel örvendeztette meg jó szüleit), szóval tőle akkor azt láttam otthon, hogy a szülő nőt, aki öt napi klinikai tartózkodás után, a hatodik napon jön haza, felvértezve mindazzal a technikai tudással, ami egy újszülött ellátásához kell, mert orvosok és ápolónők sürögtek körülötte ez idő alatt és mindenre kiterjedően tájékoztatták, oktatták, a szoptatás csínját-bínját gyakorolták vele, nos a szülő nőt vetett ággyal várjuk, hiszen hiába teljesen egészséges folyamat a szülés, azért legyengíti a nőt és pár hetes kíméletre szorul tőle. 
<O></O>Akkor tehát én vetett ágyba fekhettem, s a bébimet (esetünkben Pannikát) a család látta el. Például orvostanhallgató húgom fürösztötte nap mint nap, ő látta el máig érvényes becenévvel, anyuka főzött, tálalt, mint a mesében. Nekem csak a szoptatás semmihez sem hasonlítható gyönyörű teendője-élménye maradt, és bevallom, az olvasás szent élvezete. Máig élénken maradt emlékem a Kakuk Marci újraolvasása, hatalmas nevetéseimmel frusztrálva környzetemet.
<O></O>A legtermészetesebb, hogy ugyanezt akartam adni az én Pannimnak is, tehát gyönyörűen előkészített ágy, meleg étel, és természetesen összerakva <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1:CITY w:st="on"><ST1LACE w:st="on">minden</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY>, ami a fürösztéshez, pelenkázáshoz, szoptatáshoz kell, s az éjjeliszekrényen néhány kellemes könyv.
<O></O>Tomi hozta haza családját kora délután igazi apai büszkeséggel. Az érkezés nagy körültekintéssel – könyv alapján – szervezve, hogy az erdélyi kopó is befogadja a jövevényt, tehát a kutyaigények szerint kellett az autóból a házig eljutni. A gyakorlat fényesen sikerült, Csucsa (Ó, Ady!) elfogadta Izabellát, aki apja keresztelése nyomán a továbbiakban Izyboo lesz. Az Izy az Izabellából jön, ez egyértelmű, de mi a csoda a “boo”, tünődtem, míg Tomi felvilágosított: az egy kedveskedő megszólítás a szeretett feleséghez, tehát ílymódon e becenévben anya és lánya benne foglaltatik. Ezen igen meghatódtam, s azonnal magamévá is tettem.
<O></O>Szóval a kutya és újszülött után belépett a házba Panni is, körülnézett a szobákban, idegenül meredt rá a vetett ágyra – és azonnal elpakolta az ágyneműt.
<O></O>Megbántódva kérdeztem:
<O></O>- Miért, miért nem fekszel le, Pannikám?
- Anyuka, én nem akarom elhagyni magam, erős vagyok, az is akarok maradni.
Nyeltem egy hatalmasat, de tiszteletben tartottam a döntést. Inkább azt figyeltem, miben segíthetek mégis. Kiderult, hogy semmiben! Első pillanattól kezdve <ST1:CITY w:st="on"><ST1LACE w:st="on">minden</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> háztartási munkát ő végzett, egyedül a fürösztést bízta rám, mert attól félt egy kicsit. Akkor én a nagykönyvből elolvastam, milyen az amerikai fürdetés, és abból tartottam bemutatót a konyhai mosogató felett, mert oly picike volt az az Izyboo, hogy nevetséges lett volna kiskádba tenni. Az előírás szerint 25 percig kellett tartania az egyébkent öt-hat perces programnak, de mit meg nem tesz az ember Amerikáért!
<O></O>Egy hétig láthattuk a frissen szült nő életküzdelmét, aztán búcsúztunk és repültünk haza. Nagyon nehéz szívvel tettük, lehetett tudni, hogy embertelen sors vár rá!
<O></O>A három hónap múltával a nagyapa szaladt nyugdíjba, hogy a dolgozó nőt segítse, nyárra én is megérkeztem.
<O></O>Panniból dőlt a szó, mennyire nem volt elég semmire a három hónap, nem tudott pihenni, nem tudott tanulni vagy olvasni, az idő szűkössége miatt mindent összetorlódni érzett, s csak a naptárt leste dermedten, hogy rohan mégis az idő, hogy menni, menni kell dolgozni.
Azt a kérdést, hogyan szoptat az amerikai anya hónapokon keresztül, fel sem mertem tenni, láttam élőben.
<O></O>Az a párhónapos gyerek kap anyamellet reggel és késő délután, valamint éjjel. Hiába nem kivánatos, éjjel is szopik a baba, mert az anyának szüksége van arra, hogy megélhesse ezt az élményt, tehát inkább elrontja és rossz alvóvá teszi a gyermekét. Reggel aztán az általam fertőtlenített anyatejtartókat táskájába rejti, a munkelyén egy szerencsére üresen talált irodába bezárkózva fej időnként, (ahol néha rádörömbölnek, mert másnak is kell a hely!) este átadja a gyűjtött tejet, amit aztán én szépen beosztva adagolok cumisüvegből Izyboonak.
Ez az idilli állapot sem tart sokáig, mert a tejmennyiség ilyen körülmények között szükségképpen csökken, tehát következik anyatej és tápszer vegyítése! Így eszik a csecsemő, aki, ha békében hagynák az anyját, akár tíz hónapig élhetne boldogan anyatejen kevés gyümölccsel, főzelékkel kiegészítve.
<O></O>Egyszer összeszedem a bátorságom, s így fordulok Pannihoz:
<O></O>- Mondd kislányom, <ST1:CITY w:st="on"><ST1LACE w:st="on">minden</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> amerikai anyának ez a sorsa?
- Dehogyis! Ha a férj eleget keres, akkor otthon maradhat a feleség és békében szülhet akár három gyereket is.
<O></O>Így vagy úgy történik, Amerika tele van gyerekkel!
<O></O>Csakhogy mire a férj eleget keres, addigra a nők kifutnak a szülőkorból, szóval ördögi kör ez, s a leggyakoribb megoldás az, amit a két szememmel láttam. Ha valaki hat hétnél tovább otthon tud maradni, már csodaként éli meg, s teljesen természetes, hogy nyugdíjas nagymama (de itt a korhatár 65 év)!, vagy még inkább fizetett alkalmazott lesz az anya helyettese.
<O></O>Ami a legszörnyűbb, _í g y_ is lehet élni! (Nálunk ezek az állapotok a Rákosi érában uralkodtak, de könyörgöm, azóta évtizedek teltek el, és a világ egyik leggazdagabb államában vagyunk!)
<O></O>Arról ne besszéljünk, mi a helyzet akkor, ha akár az anya beteg, akár a gyermek jön valami bajjal a világra, mert az az orvosi kiadások és időhiány együttesével már számomra elképzelhetetlen!

Valentini Zsuzsa 
<O></O>



*A szerző írja magáról*

"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém."


----------



## stee (2008 Április 3)

köszönöm ezeket a történeteket, nagyon tanulságosak!


----------



## dorka35 (2008 Április 5)

Kedves Melitta!
Olvasva soraidat vegyes érzések kerítettek hatalmukba.Pozitív és negatív egyaránt. Negatív azért, mert Én egy 34éves anyuka vagyok, akinek sajnos már egyetlen nagymama sem tud segíteni.Nem élnek már. Pozítiv azért, mert számomra az is jó érzés, hogy így is meg tudom csinálni a sok-sok feladatot, amely a gyermekneveléssel rám nehezedik.Még ha sokszor estére hullafáradt vagyok is.
Nekem nagyon sokat jelentene, ha legalább egy nagymamája lenne a fiamnak.Sajnos, a sors ezt nem adta meg Nekem.Mindennap irigykedve nézem azokat az Anyukákat, akiknek segítségük van akár a Nagymama, akár más rokon által.Nekem a fiam születésétől kezdve, sőt már a terhesség alatt sem, semmilyen segítségem nem volt,azóta sincs.Na, nem szomorkodom, a fiam egészséges,szép, és rendkívül eleven kisfiú, ennek viszont örülhetek.Minden szépet, jót Neked!



Dorka


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> azt láttam otthon, hogy a szülő nőt, aki öt napi klinikai tartózkodás után, a hatodik napon jön haza, felvértezve mindazzal a technikai tudással, ami egy újszülött ellátásához kell, mert orvosok és ápolónők sürögtek körülötte ez idő alatt és mindenre kiterjedően tájékoztatták, oktatták, a szoptatás csínját-bínját gyakorolták vele


 
Avagy 'Éljen a Kádár-korszak Magyarországa, le az anyaellenes Amerikával...'  Na persze. Én a nyolcvanas években születtem, anyám emlékei finoman szólva nem egyeznek azzal, hogy "orvosok és ápolónők sürögtek körülötte...és mindenre kiterjedően tájékoztatták." Idilli kép, csak az a baj vele, hogy hamis.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 6)

> De nekem, aki soha nem sírom vissza a Kádár-rendszert, most az jutott eszembe, hogy a szülő nővel mint személyiséggel törődtek, *embernek és nem munkatárgynak tekintették,* ha erre került sor az életünkben.


 Hmmmm!


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 6)

> Ami a legszörnyűbb, _í g y_ is lehet élni! (Nálunk ezek az állapotok a Rákosi érában uralkodtak, de könyörgöm, azóta évtizedek teltek el, és a világ egyik leggazdagabb államában vagyunk!)





> Így vagy úgy történik, Amerika tele van gyerekkel!


 Erdekes mi


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

*A kórház nem pihenőhely*

A kórterem. Álljunk meg itt, mert aki a magyar kórházat és klinikát ismeri, semmit nem tud elképzelni ebből. Egy kis előszobával rendelkező szépen berendezett szobába lép be az ember, ahol van pótheverő az éjszakát esetleg itt tölteni szándékozó családtagnak is, s egy ajtó vezet a tökéletesen berendezett fürdőszobába, ami természetesen dukál a betegnek. 

Az amerikai tömegkórterem kétszemélyes, de Panni úgy döntött, olyan különleges életfeladat a szüles, hogy megérdemli az egyágyas szobát és ráfizetett az itt abszolvált e g y e t l e n éjszakára száz dollárt érte. 

<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>Azt vártam, hogy nagyon fáradt és erőtlen lesz, de tele volt közlési vággyal, és apróra el akarta mesélni a hajnal óta történteket. De csak azután, hogy a kimerülten alvó unokánkat alaposan megszemléltük. Az első benyomás a sors igazságtalanságáról beszélt. Az ember lánya kilenc hónapig hordja gyermekét, aztán megszüli a tulajdon férjét! Itt is erről volt szó, az anyja mellett feküdt egy miniatűr Tomi. De csak néhány pillanatig tartott a sértődöttség, mert már látni is kezdtem az újszülött l e á n y k a voltát az édesen becsukott szemecskékben, a pihenő arcocskában.
<O></O>Panni, anyja lánya, azonnal szervezni kezdett. Anyósának, apjának, férjének különféle feladatokat osztott ki, s kiürítette a kórtermet, hogy egyedül maradhassunk. Életünk legszebb órái közé tartozik az a kettő, amit három a kislány formációban ott eltöltöttünk. 
<O></O>- No, beértünk a kórházba, orvosnőm megvizsgált, kiadta a parancsot, tessék sétálni még. <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1LACE w:st="on">S Tomival</ST1LACE> karonfogva róttuk a hosszú folyosót oda-vissza tízszer, ötvenszer, nem tudom, hányszor. Lassan tágultam, lassan kezdtem igazán fájni. De csak elérkezett az idő, kezdődött a szülés. S képzeld el, anyuka, amikor mindennek a legközepén voltam, és a görcsöktől alig láttam, akkor belibbent az ajtón egy orvosi köpenybe bújt perszóna és a következőket szólotta hozzám: ’Egy genetikai alapítványtól jöttem, itt írja alá, kérem, hogy a méhlepényét felajánlja tudományos kutatási célokra.”
<O></O>- Tudod anyuka, hogy nekem jó a modorom, de ezt a nőt azonnal kiutasítottam. Hol vagyunk itt? Hetivásárban vagy szülőszobában?! 
<O></O>Orvosnőm viszont csodálatosan segített. Tomi is azt tette, amit ilyenkor az ideális férjnek tennie kellett, tehát végül <ST1LACE w:st="on"><ST1:CITY w:st="on">minden</ST1:CITY></ST1LACE> “jól ment.” Kibírtam kiabálás nélkül, pedig lett volna miért.
<O></O>S fekszik az én lányom a szobát uraló hatalmas dupla ágyon, amelynek magasságát és szögét úgy állíthatja be, ahogy akarja, és mellette mocorogni kezd az anyaméh biztonsága utáni világban első óráit élő kicsi lánya. Panni arcán feszültség látszik, először nem értem.
<O></O>- Hogyan fogom megszoptatni? - kérdezi elveszetten.
Mire én rutinosan: - Majd jön a nővérke, és megmutatja.
<O></O>Panni hosszan nézi az ő jámbor, tudatlan anyját.
<O></O>- Itt? Senki nem jön! Az az én problémám, senkit nem érdekel!
<O></O>Ezt se kommentálom. Amikor felsír Izabella (milyen furcsa az eddig csak teóriaként létező nevet összekötni egy élőlénnyel), akkor félre szemérem, bizony megfogom Panni mellbimbóját és én igazítom bele unokám szájacskájába, aki Istennek hála, pontosan tudja, mi a dolga.
<O></O>Ahogy ott fekszik egymás mellett a két elgyötört nő, a mostani és a majdani, magamban sok-sok szerencsét kívánok nekik, de csendben maradok, a szoptatás szent dolog.
<O></O>Másnap délelőtt újra ott vagyunk a szép szobában, ahol Tomi is aludt – volna, ha Izabella sirása ezt engedte volna. Ki van borulva szegény, az apaság mindenkire váratlanul csap le, erre nem lehet felkészülni!
<O></O>Nagy a sürgés-forgás, egyre-másra jönnek különböző nővérkék, kedvesen mosolyogva, de ez nem a szülő nőnek szól, hanem az ott levőknek egyben, őket ugyanis csak Izabella érdekli. Akit nem átallanak sarkon szúrni vérvétel címen. Mondanom sem kell, mind Panni, mind az én szememből könny csordul ki a gyermek kétségbeesett visításától. Aztán meg mindenféle vizsgálatot, mérést kell elvégezni rajta, a kismama délután mehet, menjen haza, mit hentereg itt, jön a következő anya, annak is kell a hely. A kórház a konkrét esetre való, nem pihengetésre! (A műtött is mehet haza, amint magához tér az altatási kómából! Hétre bemegy, kilencre előkészítik, fél tíztől megműtik, délután háromkor usgyi haza. S mindez csak 8-10 ezer dollar!)
<O></O>Panni szülése 10 ezerbe kerül a biztosítónak, de amíg találsz és fizetsz olyan biztosítót, amely téged felkarol a bajodban, jó sok pénz száll el a pénztárcádból. (<ST1LACE w:st="on">S az</ST1LACE> amerikai évi átlagfizetés körülbelül 40 ezer dollár!)
<O></O>Jó, most ne beszéljünk pénzről, elvégre ember született, pakolni kell, igyekezni haza, mert a célt elértük, Izabella kötelességét teljesítve egészségesen elhagyta édesanyja testét, a többi nem az orvostársadalom dolga.
Vagy nem említettük még a következő ezeroldalast, amiből tessék szépen megtanulni, mi az újszülöttgondozás? Sietni kell vele, mert orvos ugyan soha be nem teszi a lábát a házadba a ‘Hogy van a mi édes kis Izabellánk?’ kérdéssel.

Valentini Zsuzsa 




*A szerző írja magáról*

"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém."


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> pakolni kell, igyekezni haza, mert a célt elértük, Izabella kötelességét teljesítve egészségesen elhagyta édesanyja testét, a többi nem az orvostársadalom dolga.


Természetesen nem. Van aki szerint az sem, ami előtte volt.



> Értünk jött a másik nagymama, mert mi nem tudtuk, hogyan lehet a kórházhoz eljutni. S amikor beléptünk a kórterembe, ez a tündér így ugrott fia nyakába:
> - Kisfiam, ugye nagyon elfáradtál? Majd az ágy felé fordította a szemét és imígyen toldotta meg:
> - Gondolom, te is Anna!
> Ez volt az a pillanat, amikor csupa kisbetűvel írtam be őt életem könyvébe.


 
Miért van az az érzésem, hogy ez az élmény volt a fő motiváció a cikksorozat megírásához? :mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

Kedves E.Agi
Ez egy beszamolo sorozat Valentini Zsuzsa tol.
O igy latja amerikai utjat. Nem muszaly vele egyeterteni, de mindenbe belekotni se kell.
HAny gyermeket szultel? A hallomasbol mondott beszamolo ami 70-80 -as evekben tortent Mo a szuleszeten hitelesebb forras aki akkor atelte az anyasag elmenyet. Szemelyesen nem voltam elajulva se az orvosoktol sem a tudasuktol se a felszereltseguktol hisz ket gyermekem halt meg, Bp a korhazba szuletesuk utan. 
Az 5-6 napos korhazi gyermekagyi felepules mindenkinek adva volt. 

Usaban minden allamban minden varosban mas es mas biztositasi fugvenye kinek milyen ellatas van. Ki mit fizet azt kap.
Altalanositani nem lehet de esetleg masok szivesen elolvasak ennek a csaladnak elmenyeit.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 6)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Avagy 'Éljen a Kádár-korszak Magyarországa, le az anyaellenes Amerikával...'  Na persze. Én a nyolcvanas években születtem, anyám emlékei finoman szólva nem egyeznek azzal, hogy "orvosok és ápolónők sürögtek körülötte...és mindenre kiterjedően tájékoztatták." Idilli kép, csak az a baj vele, hogy hamis.


 En az 50-es evekben, pici Hugim meg a 60-as evekben evekben szulettunk. Edesanyam emlekei (szinten finoman szolva) sem egyeznek az iro allitasaival. Sot!!!


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> Kedves E.Agi
> Ez egy beszamolo sorozat Valentini Zsuzsa tol.
> O igy latja amerikai utjat. Nem muszaly vele egyeterteni, de mindenbe belekotni se kell.


Ha nem muszáj egyetérteni, akkor az egyet nem értést ki lehet fejezni anélkül, hogy "mindenbe belekötésnek" minősítenék - nem? Comment is free.

Az alapvető problémám ezzel a cikksorozattal az, hogy torzít. A szerző a nagyon elfogult, nagyon szubjektív tapasztalatait adja elő, ami rendben van. De csak azért, mert nem tetszett neki az amerikai helyzet, talán nem kéne a Kádár-rendszert ennyire dicsérni. Mert nem, nem igaz, hogy míg az amerikai kórházak nem segítenek szoptatni, addig a magyar kórházakban segítettek. Nem igaz, hogy Amerikában kevésbé veszik emberszámba a szülőnőt/kismamát, mint Magyarországon. 
A cikk szerzője mintha saját, Amerikával szembeni ellenérzéseit vetítené rá a helyzetre. Nem szeretem, ha a szubjektív véleményt objektív helyzetelemzésként állítja be valaki, akkor sem, ha a NépszabadságOnline-nak ez megfelel.


> HAny gyermeket szultel?


Nem többet, mint pl. *Spanky* aki szintén hozzászólt a topikhoz. A cikkek retorikai csúsztatásait fel tudom ismerni akkor is, ha nem szültem.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 6)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Avagy 'Éljen a Kádár-korszak Magyarországa, le az anyaellenes Amerikával...'  Na persze. Én a nyolcvanas években születtem, anyám emlékei finoman szólva nem egyeznek azzal, hogy "orvosok és ápolónők sürögtek körülötte...és mindenre kiterjedően tájékoztatták." Idilli kép, csak az a baj vele, hogy hamis.


 


E.Ágnes írta:


> Ha nem muszáj egyetérteni, akkor az egyet nem értést ki lehet fejezni anélkül, hogy "mindenbe belekötésnek" minősítenék - nem? Comment is free.
> 
> Az alapvető problémám ezzel a cikksorozattal az, hogy torzít. A szerző a nagyon elfogult, nagyon szubjektív tapasztalatait adja elő, ami rendben van. De csak azért, mert nem tetszett neki az amerikai helyzet, talán nem kéne a Kádár-rendszert ennyire dicsérni. Mert nem, nem igaz, hogy míg az amerikai kórházak nem segítenek szoptatni, addig a magyar kórházakban segítettek. Nem igaz, hogy Amerikában kevésbé veszik emberszámba a szülőnőt/kismamát, mint Magyarországon.
> A cikk szerzője mintha saját, Amerikával szembeni ellenérzéseit vetítené rá a helyzetre. Nem szeretem, ha a szubjektív véleményt objektív helyzetelemzésként állítja be valaki, akkor sem, ha a NépszabadságOnline-nak ez megfelel.
> ...


 Agnes, 100%-ig egyett ertunk. A sorozat valoban torzit.


----------



## pmd (2008 Április 6)

Ajjajjaj, ne legyünk már anniyra magyarok, hogy a világ legszebb csodája kapcsán képesek legyünk összeugrani!
Ez aztán igazán az a téma, amit mindenki másként él meg. 

Azt, hogy miről miként gondolkodunk, átengedjük a saját személyiségünk, tapasztalataink szűrőjén. Ha valaki megosztja másokkal az ilyen intim élményeit, azzal nem kell egyetérteni, de tiszteletben tartani azért illenék...


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 6)

pmd írta:


> Ajjajjaj, ne legyünk már anniyra magyarok, hogy a világ legszebb csodája kapcsán képesek legyünk összeugrani!
> Ez aztán igazán az a téma, amit mindenki másként él meg.
> 
> Azt, hogy miről miként gondolkodunk, átengedjük a saját személyiségünk, tapasztalataink szűrőjén. Ha valaki megosztja másokkal az ilyen intim élményeit, azzal nem kell egyetérteni, de tiszteletben tartani azért illenék...


Ez egy FORUM!!! Senki nem ugrik ossze senkivel. De ha mar forum akkor legyen forum. Semmi problema azzal, hogy megvitasuk a cikket. Plane ha meglatasunk szerint valotlan dolgokat abrazol.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

*Amerikai születésnap*


A bőség hazájában nem tartanak névnapot. Ha egy régóta itt élő magyart felhív a barátja mondjuk János napon, akkor hosszan keresgéli az agyában, mire szolgál a jó kívánság.<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>
A születésnap viszont olyan ünnep, ami teljes figyelmet, nagy szervezést és igen vaskos pénztárcát igényel, sőt követel. Szemünk fénye egyéves, kétéves... tizenhat éves lett! De addig még nem szaladunk el, bár akkor már egy jóképű autó jár, vezethet a gyerek – Amerikában invalidus vagy vezetői tudás nélkül, az autó csak márkájával lehet luxus, nélküle nem lehet létezni. Ezért aztán az egy háztartás, több autó természetes állapot.<O></O> Nos, gyermekünk, Izabella egyéves lett. Erről az ünnepelt persze nem tud, agyacskája még nem ér fel az időszámítás magasába. Sebaj, az ünnep még úgyse neki szól, demonstráció a rokonoknak, barátoknak. <O></O>

<O></O>Izyboo első szülinapja a szerényen drágák közé tartozott. Az eleve szóba se jöhet, hogy a háromszintes ház méltó helyszín lehetne a körülbelül harminc embernek. Ki kell bérelni a megfelelő helyet. Vannak a nyilvános gyerektornatermek, ahova egyébként is vinni lehet már a karonülőt, aki aztán anyja vagy apja ölében marionettbábuként mozog a mosolygó fiatal lány tanárnéni vezetésére. A bábu mozgatása szülői kötelesség, fel nem érhettem ésszel, mitől jó ez a gyereknek, viszont jó sokba kerül. Nos, a már ismert tornatermet ki kell bérelni két óra hosszára, itt minden szórakozás rugóra jár, még az esküvő is faltól falig tart, értsd pl, négytől tízig az étteremben, akkor aztán ki is söpörnek onnan, ha magadtól nem akaródzik indulnod. Az első születésnap tehát 2-4-ig hirdettetik a hivatalos, postán küldött meghívón. <O></O>
<O></O>A tornaterembe belépve egy pult előtt állsz meg, háttal neked vannak a rekeszek, ahova a kabátokat be lehet szuszakolni, a pultra pedig a teremmel együtt bérelt rendezvényszervező hölgy bölcs útmutatása alapján elhelyezendők a gyönyörűen csomagolt, általában tökéletesen haszontalan játékok. (Bár tényleg vannak jól kitalált elmeélesítő játékfajták is, csak nagyon kell tudni, hol találhatók.)<O></O>
<O></O>A pultot hamar ellepik a színpompás dobozok, győzi majd a szülő a kocsi hátuljába hordani, hogy aztán valmi értelmet találjon ki nekik.<O></O>
<O></O>Amikor mindenki megérkezett, akkor a hölgy szervezni kezdi a játszást. Mászókák, hengerek, hinták, tornaszőnyegek színes kavalkádján folyik a testmozgás – ismét a szülők aktív közreműködésével. Izyboo főleg hasoncsúszva ünnepli magát. A felnőttek szabadon maradó része, mint jómagam is, beözönlik a tornaterem mögötti kis barátságtalan szobácskába, ahol pizzát lehet enni üdítővel körítve a földre telepedve, s várni a pillanatot, amikor ledöfik a szülők az ünnepi tortát, amely általában alig éri el az ehetőség alsó határát. Ez komoly, annyira agyoncukrozottak, annyira műviek, hogy az ember szerény mosollyal utasítja el a felé nyújtott darabot. Persze Izybooé a francia cukrászdából van, ahol még emlékeznek az ízekre.<O></O>
<O></O>A kétéves szülinap se az igazi még, de a hároméves hölgyeket és urakat már illik nagyon komolyan venni. Erre az életkorra már óvodás az árva gyerek, tehát Izabellának is van 15, azaz tizenöt csoporttársa. Az uralkodó erkölcs szerint azokat hiánytalanul illik meghívni. Nem kell matematikai zseninek lenni ahhoz, hogy pillanatok alatt 60-70 fős ünnepséget számoljunk ki. Egy hároméves kisfiúszületésnapot azért megírok, mert máig se gyógyultam ki belőle. Robert egy igazi úr az óvodából, (kinőtte a gyermektornatermet!) szülei tehát e szerint viselkednek. Tomi nem ért rá a tárgynapon, így mintegy én lettem a reinkarnációja.<O></O>
<O></O>Odaérünk a hatalmas házhoz, amely olyannyira tömve van gyerekkel és felnőttel, hogy például számomra még az se derül ki a több mint két óra alatt, hogy kik a szülők. De itt a bemutatkozás nem érdekes, ott vagy, érezd jól magad, akárki fia-borja vagy. Azért itt-ott nyújtja az ember lánya a kezét, de ez nagyobb megrendülést nem vált ki.<O></O>
<O></O>Először felmegyünk a legfelső emeletre, ahol egy hatalmas szobában szanaszét hevernek a csecsemők, a minden rangú és rendű baráti, rokoni körből, közöttük másznak, kiabálnak az ünnepelt korosztályának tagjai. Szemrevételezem a gyerekbüfét és újra a földszintre megyek. A nagyméretű konyha teljesen átalakult bárrá! A bárpult mögött áll a fogadott mixer szépen felöltözve, s mosolyogva szolgál ki. Csak azért nem a Hotel Mariottban érzed magad, mert itt fizetni nem kell. Én imádott vörös boromat fogyasztom, a biztonság kedvéért nem is megyek nagyon messze a pulttól. Az ebédlő közepén áll a roskadásig telt asztal mindenféle főtt, sült hideg étellel, salátával, süteményekkel. Itt magad vehetsz, de ha erre is lusta vagy, mint én, akkor szedegethetsz arról a tálról egy-egy darabkát, amit a mozgó (fogadott) pincérnő hord körül.<O></O>
<O></O>Leülök egy fotelbe, hogy merengjek az amerikai valóságon, de nem tehetem sokáig, mert izgalom hullámzik végig a tömegen, és gyerekáradat zúdul le az emeletről.<O></O>
<O></O>- Megérkezett a tűzoltó autó (fogadott) - kiáltja az egyik kisfiú.<O></O>
Ezt nem tudom elhinni! Ott csillog-villog a kapu előtt a hatalmas monstrum, meg lehet tapogatni, bele lehet mászni, a dudáját nyomkodni és egyáltalán. Jó félóra múlva el.<O></O>
Akkor érkezik egy táskás fontos elvtárs, akiről hamar kiderul, hogy (fogadott) bűvész. A bárban telepszik meg, az ő kuncsaftjai a felnőttek. Valóban vérfagyasztó mutatványai vannak, az ünneplő közönség felhevül.<O></O>
<O></O>Egyszer csak előkerül Panni, Izyboo elfáradt, mehetünk haza.<O></O>
<O></O>Az autóban megjegyzem szerényen, talán egy csepp túlzás volt ebben. Panni legyint:<O></O>
<O></O>- Ugyan már, a múltkor az ünnepelt trónra ült és megkoronázta az összes gyereket, mert tudvalévő, hogy a háromévesek a princessz korban vannak, s báli ruhákat és koronákat hordanak minden adandó alkalommal.<O></O>
<O></O>Itt a korona része lett annak az ajándék halmaznak, amit viszonzásul a fő ajándékért minden résztvevő kap.<O></O>
<O></O>Félek, Izyboo februárban négyéves lesz. Annyit már tudok, hogy a fogadás egy bábszínházban lesz, s evés-ivás után a bábjáték zenéje értük szól majd....

Valentini Zsuzsa 



*A szerző írja magáról*

"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém."


----------



## pmd (2008 Április 6)

Bátorkodnék arra utalni, hogy különbség van a "másként látom a helyzetet, mint a szerző" és "a cikksorozat torzít" - megközelítés között. Az egyik vélemény-nyilvánítás, a másik támadás.

Igen, ez egy forum, csak capslock-kal és három felkiáltójellel a hozzászólásod úgy hat, mint ha leordítanád a fejem, pedig ez is csak egy vélemény.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 6)

pmd írta:


> Igen, ez egy forum, csak capslock-kal és három felkiáltójellel a hozzászólásod úgy hat, mint ha leordítanád a fejem, pedig ez is csak egy vélemény.


 Jaj Istenem, ne legyel mar enyire erzekeny.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

*A gyerek mint kereskedelmi tárgy*


Pannimnak van egy visszatérő szólása az állam által meg nem oldott feladatokra: magánszociális probléma, azaz röviden “magánszoc”. Nos, mint láttuk, a szülés egyértelműen ebbe a kategóriába tartozik. 

De mi van akkor, ha a gyerek már létező valóság? Először is, meg sem kell születnie ahhoz, hogy a kereskedelem már feltartott orral kiszimatolja. A kismamának elég csak a legelső orvosi vizsgálaton megjelennie, adataira ráteszik szőrős mancsukat a kereskedők és ettől kezdve özönlenek a prospektusok, így készülj a gyerekedre, úgy öltözz mint kismama, itt a boltunk, ott az áruházunk, gyere, csak gyere! S a Maternity boltok csakugyan ontják az árut. Ezek nem afféle kis butikok ám, hanem a plazák hatalmas, széles portálú áruházai, tömve mindennel, ami terhes anyaként eszedbe juthat, s főleg olyasmivel, ami egy szerény kezdő anyának eszébe sem juthat. Szoknyák, nadrágok, blúzok, ruhák, kombinék, melltartók, hálóingek, rafináltan nyíló szoptatós ingek valami olyan kavalkádja fogadja itt az embert, hogy beleszédül. S mert ezek jó része valóban szükséges, olyan az áruk is. Ha muszáj megvenned, nehogy olcsón juss hozzá, ez az alapállás. Ennek következménye, hogy Panni köreiben valamikor valaki megvette a kismama ruhatárát, s azóta az száll mamáról mamára. Így jutott hozzá a kollekcióhoz Panni is, s ő is továbbadta, még emlékben sem maradt egy darabja sem.
<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>De az igazi attrakció maga az élő, lélegző, mozgó bébi, akinek millió jogos szükségletét felszorozza az ipar és a kereskedelem, és olyan masszívan gerjeszti a szülői szeretetre alapozott kíváncsiságot, hogy a legtöbb jámbor kezdő házaspár be is kapja a horgot. Isteni szerencse, hogy a nagymamai kontroll remekül működött, mert hagyták működni, így egy-két kapitális tévedést sikerült kikerülni.
<O></O>A legvérlázítóbbal kezdem, a pelenkával. A pelenkázás, tudjuk, szezonális dolog (kivéve a bepisilő kiskatonák esetét), tehát a fő érdek ennek a szezonnak minél tovább nyújtása. Ezért kitalálták azt, hogy nem kell biliztetni, mert az árt a gyermeki léleknek és a személyiség szabad fejlődésének. Addig, míg a gyerkőc magától nem kérezkedik a meghitt helyiségbe, n e m kell bili! (Ez nem jelenti azt, hogy körte – és mozdony- és állat- és virág- és trón- stb. alakú edényt ne lehetne garmadával kapni, ha valami vakmerő anya mégis a használatára vetemednék, mondjuk utazás közben.(De tessünk elgondolni, az igaz gyermek nagy szórással ugyan, de biliztetéssel kétéves korára szobatiszta lehet, ám ha helyette még egy jó évig pelenkára fogják, akkor csak napi öttel számolva is micsoda pénzt vesznek ki a szülői zsebből teljesen feleslegesen!)
Nos, én mindezt akkor még igazán fel sem mérve, a szilárdan ülő Izyboot (mert ez a kritérium, hogy már tartsa meg felsőtestét a gyerek) szépen ráültettem egy viszonylag elviselhető dizájnú alkalmatosságra.. S lám, a dolog működött, ahogy kell, s Izyboo egyszer csak egy este két éves kora körül így szólott édesanyjához: - Anyuci, nem kérek pelankát, már nagylány vagyok!
<O></O>Rohan hozzám Panni:
<O></O>- Anyuka, hallottad, mit mondott a gyerek?
- S te? – kérdeztem vissza – ne adj rá semmit!
<O></O><?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1LACE w:st="on">S az</ST1LACE> én imádott kis unokám attól kezdve összesen kétszer pisilt be éjjel, akkor is volt valami speciális oka rá.
<O></O>Nem fárasztottam magam azzal, hogy utánaszámoljak, hány dollárt spóroltunk ezzel, mert az ember nem spórolni akar a gyerekén, de mégis!
<O></O>Hogy valami nem stimmel az én felfogásommal , akkor derült ki, amikor édes kis burmai doktornőjének (akihez, figyelem, te viszed a mégoly lázas gyerekedet is!) büszkén megjegyeztem, hogy az unokám szépen használja az éjjelit, nem szólt, csak rám nézett hosszan és döbbenten, nem tudta a közlést értelmezni.
<O></O>De a hosszú úton, amit a gyerek megtesz a fejlődés során , ez csak egy arasznyi lépés. Mennyi van még!
Az újszülöttnek kell sapka sokféle színben, alakban, szépségben. Kell ingecske, rugdalózó, kiskabát, rékli, zokni, harisnya, takaró, ágyacska, esetleg párnácska legalább nézegetni, törülköző kacsa- és liba- és mókus- és vonat- és stb. mintával (lásd bili!), kiskocsi, nagykocsi télre, nyárra, tetővel, tető nélkül, négy kerékkel, három kerékkel, kis-, közepes- és nagy csomagtartóval. <ST1LACE w:st="on">S az</ST1LACE> etetéshez millió dolog, de az külön téma.
Egyelőre ott tartunk, hogy a másfél napos újszülöttnek haza kell jutnia. Nem ám villamoson, trolin, buszon, esetleg taxin, hanem a saját autóban. S élete első útján már biztonsági ülésben! Ami érthető, mégis nagyon-nagyon szánalmas. Először is meg kell találni a megfelelő fajtát, amely alkalmazkodik a nemhez, a szülők természetéhez, a kisded majdani méretéhez, az autó színéhez, márkájához stb. S akkor beleszerelik a három kilónyi kisdedet. Aki ettől aztán lifeg, lóg, nyeklik abban a mégoly kicsi, neki mégis hatalmas szerkezetben. Vérzik a szíve az embernek, ha ránéz. Minek is jöttünk le a fáról? Ott királyok voltunk, mindenre felülről néztünk, s jó kis szőrünk távoltartotta tőlünk az életünkkel kalmárkodókat!
<O></O>Nos, az etetés misztériumába akkora szekció vezet bennünket a gyermekáruházon belül, hogy fáj a szemnek, mire körülér. Cumisüvegek, cumik, tányérok, csőrös és csőrtelen poharak, partedlik (a virág- , a vonat- …stb mintával), evőkészletek, evőeszközök, bébitápok hosszú sorokban! 
A cumisüveg!. Kicsi, nagy, közepes, mérővel ellátott, mérővel el nem látott, kis nyílású, nagyobb és még nagyobb nyílású, áttetsző, át nem tetsző, mintás és minta nélküli. A cumikra ugyanebben a kavalkádban. ???
<O></O>- Minek ez?- kérdezném a lányomat, de ő némán mutat a cumik alakjára.
- Mit kell látnom? – értetlenkedem.
- A cumi követi a mellbimbók alakját! – magyarázza a tudatlannak.
Jó, jó, az már annak idején is így volt, hogy az az egyfajta cumi kicsit formázta az anya illetékes szoptató eszközét, de ennyi? (Annak alakja csak a csecsemő és a férfiak dolga, gondoltam én akkor naivan és felelőtlenül.)
Nos, hamar kiderült, hogy ez nem így van, nyilván személyiségi jog az is, hogy édesanyja hiteles mását vehesse szájába az az árva. Sajnos nem tudok adattal szolgálni, hány alak jelent meg a piacon, lásd utolsó zárójeles mondatomat.
<O></O>Később mit kínál a kereskedelem a kicsiknek, rendre az is következni fog!

Valentini Zsuzsa  



*A szerző írja magáról*

"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém."


----------



## pmd (2008 Április 6)

Spanky írta:


> Jaj Istenem, ne legyel mar enyire erzekeny.


:99: de hát ez egy FÓRUM!!! itt érzékenyek is vannak;-)


----------



## pmd (2008 Április 6)

Azért, hogy kapcsolódjak az eredeticikkhez is, a gyermekszületés körüli piaci őrület tényleg hihetetlen méreteket tud ölteni, még itt a vadkeleten is. Az más kérdés, hogy minden szülő maga dönt arról, minek mennyire dől be. Viszont a biztonsági babyhordozó az autóban, na az aztén nem tartozik a felesleges vakítás körébe...szerintem.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

*Az amerikai óvoda*



Értsük meg jól, a demokráciában mindenki egyenlő, de csak akkor lesz valóban tiéd az egész világ, ha pénzed is van ehhez és megfelelő akaratod a felkészüléshez.

Míg Magyarországon szánalmas és meddő viták folytak évtizedekig arról, hogy szükség van-e elit iskolára – hiszen esélyegyenlőségnek kell lennie, (ami egyébként teljesen igaz!), addig a nyugati világban a magániskolákkal régen űzték az elitképzés gyakorlatát. Itt nem divat, ami például a két világháború között hazánkban volt jellemző, hogy magániskolákban a gazdagok gyerekei hozzájutottak a látszatérettségihez, hiszen a pénzük mellé tökéletesen elég volt a 
l á t s z a t is, ezzel csak a társadalmi elvárásoknak adóztak. 

Nos, az amerikai magániskolában a legjobb felkészültségű és a legjobban megfizetett tanárok dolgoznak. Maguk az amerikai szülők úgy fogalmazzák meg a különbséget röviden magán és állami között, hogy ég és föld.
Panni és Tomi egyet biztosan tudott kezdettől fogva, már Izyboo születésekor, hogy a legeslegjobb képzést fogja kapni az ő egyetlenük. A történet az elhatározás pillanatától kezdve olyan, mint egy tündérmese.(Ha megfizeted, tündér leszel.)
Nos, azzal kezdődik a szülői tevékenység, hogy Panni hetekig bújja az internetet, hol van a közelben a legjobb magánintézmény. Ekkoriban Izyboo mindössze egyéves, de időben kell jelentkezni. Amikor a háztól 5 perc autózásra megtalálja a történelmi múltú,(hiszen már majdnem 70 éves!) nagyhírű iskolát, akkor azonnal regisztráltatja magát mint leendő szülőt. 
S akkor egy napfényes délelőttön, a nyílt napon elautózunk a tett színhelyére. A hatalmas park bejáratánál csinos portásépület áll, de a sorompó engedelmesen felnyílik minden érdeklődő előtt. Nos, amíg a parkolóig eljutunk, nem győzzük jobbra-balra kapkodni a fejünket. Csodálatosan metszett fák, nyesett bokrok és vágott fű, balra a pónilovak istállója és kifutója (hiszen a lovaglás az élet elengedhetetlen velejárója), jobbra a hatalmas tornacsarnok, majd szemben az általános iskola impozáns épülete, amelyhez tekintélyes lépcsősor vezet fel, s ahogy balra tartunk az óvoda felé (mert itt 11 évig tartózkodhat az arra méltó gyermek!), először a két óriási úszómedence tűnik fel, külön az óvodának, külön az általánosnak, hogyan is lehetne másképpen? Az, hogy kissé odébb nagy erdő következik a szabadtéri foglalkozásokhoz, azon már meg se lepődünk.
Megállhatunk végre a parkolóban, s besétálunk az óvodaépületbe.
Tudjuk, van otthon is már kiváló óvoda gyönyörű hegyes-völgyes környezetben és vannak kiváló nevelők is benne (jelzem, itt van óvóbácsi is!), de amit láthatunk, az minden képzeletet és előfeltevést felülmúl. Mindenütt praktikusan szép díszítések a falakon, rengeteg fénykép, mert minden a közösség nagyszerűségéről szól, a termek igazi szobák, meleggel és szeretettel bélelve, gyönyörű és a korosztályt tökéletesen ismerő és kiszolgáló dekorációkkal, állatos képekkel, akváriummal, a nap „járását” bemutató ábrákkal, vidám ábécével, mert hatéves korra illik valamelyest írni és olvasni. Az ebédlő is ízléses és szép, a számítógépterem előtt szájtátva állok meg, a tornaterem, az énekszoba, a játszótér és minden ízlésről és hozzáértésről beszél. Könnyű persze, mert az igazgatónő Angliából jött több mint húsz évre igazgatni és hozta magával mindazt, ami a tökéleteshez kell.
Az óvónők (akiknek a tanár titulus jár és joggal) mosolyogva fogadják a lehetséges újakat, nevetés és simogatás mindenkinek kijár.
Izyboo még nem egészen érti, mit keres e helyen, de a szülők és a nagyika (becses személyem) már pontosan tudja: csak ide járhat a gyermek!
Két év múlva vihetjük a felvételi vizsgára. Ez húsz perces tehetségfelmérés, a szülő nem mehet be. Izyboo felvételijéről a következőképpen nyilatkozik a tanerő: „minden rendben volt, csak a végén pityergett egy kicsit.”
Örök homály borítja, mi történhetett ott, de a képességfelmérésről csak van elképzelésünk. Nyilván nézik a gyermek szocializációs szintjét, kézügyességét, énektehetségét (bár azt Izyboonál feleslegesen), beszédkészségét (az akkor még csak magyarul tudó Izyboonál ez nyilván nehézkes, de ez nem érdekes), s általában a neveltség szintjét.
Summa summarum, a gyermek felvételt nyert! Ha ez nem így lenne, akkor várólistán várhatná az üresedést, mert korosztályából összesen 16-an kerülhetnek be. Panni lányom figyeli meg, hogy kizárólag kétszülős családok gyermekei vannak a csoportban. Ennek két oka lehet. Vagy diszkréten figyelnek erre, vagy, ami valószínűbb, két kereset kell ahhoz, hogy kifizethető legyen a tandíj.
S mit kap ezért a gyermek? Erről nem lehet meghatottság nélkül beszélni! Nem napi, hanem óráról órára szóló, személyre szabott törődést két tanártól, a fő tanár nénitől és a misstől, aki kezdő, fiatal és szép hölgy, s árad belőle a derü és a szeretet. Minden áldott nap kap a 16 gyerek egy részletes levelet, amelyben a nap teljes programja benne van, feltűntetve, hogy mennyit evett, aludt-e, mit tanult meg ma. A hatórás nap programja negyedórás beosztásban egyébként is ki van téve a folyosón, (s az csak természetes, hogy külön van tornatanár és énektanár is!).
De ez csak a napi tájékoztatás. Két-három hetenként albumot kap a szülő, amelyben a legutóbbi események fényképes dokumentumai vannak, önálló fényképek külön is gyermekedről, s a végén rövid összefoglaló, milyen az idő e pillanatában a gyermeked és miért szeretjük őt! Mindig minden pozitív fénytörésben, ha valami negatívum is elhangzik, az csak átmeneti és máris v á l t o z i k a legmegfelelőbb irányban!
S aztán november végefelé érkezik egy hatalmas boríték, amelyben az első három hónap összefoglaló jellemzése van. Tanár vagyok, nem lep meg már semmi, ami az oktatásügyben előfordulhat, de ez elképeszt mégis. Körülbelül ötven szempont alapján négy kategóriára osztva értekelik a gyereket. Izyboo mindenből első vagy második fokozatot kap! Megnyugodhat a szülő! A szöveges összefoglalóban csupa jó tulajdonság, a legfontosabb, hogy mindenki szereti, mert nem önző és mindenkor kedvesen viselkedik.
Panni gyűjti a dokumentumokat, már van egy nagy kosárral. Felesleges ez? Ezen tűnödöm, de rájövök, korántsem! Hiszen minden fontos dolog, ami az életben történik, az első hat évben kapja a megalapozást, igenis, ezt érdemelné a világ minden gyereke, ezt az odafigyelést, törődést, szeretetet, szakértelmet, környezetet. Mennyire másképp alakult volna a világ, ha ez így lehetne! De ne álmodozzunk, örüljünk annak, hogy ez jut az unokának!
Voltunk több rendezvényen, például olyanon, amelyen minden csoport egy-egy országot mutat be képekkel, versekkel, énekekkel – iskolásokat is megszégyenítő felkészültséggel. Hihetetlen, de minden a közösségről szól, ám benne minden az egyénről is. Öröm ott lenni!
S Izyboo sorsa eldőlt hároméves korában. Ha itt végzi az általánost is, jó gimnáziumba kerül, ha ott érettségizik, jó egyetemre, s akkor... csak bírja ésszel és kitartással!
Most, év elején újabb vaskos boríték érkezett, az „időkapszula” boríték! Felnyitható 2027. dec. 31-én! Csak állok és nézek! Fél éve ismerik Izabellát és megírják a jövőjét? Amit itt láttam, annak alapján elhiszem, hogy tudják! 2027-ben Izabella már egyetemet végzett felnőtt lesz. Visszanézhet majd önmagára! 
Első gondolatom, muszáj addig élnem, mert látnom kell annak a borítéknak a tartalmát!
Vajon értjük-e, miért sír Izyboo, ha néha betegség miatt nem mehet óvodába?

Valentini Zsuzsa  



*A szerző írja magáról*

"Életem legnagyobb részében gyakorlógimnáziumi vezetőtanár voltam. Amit tanítottam, azt szeretem a legjobban, azaz az irodalmat. Munkás életemet unokám születésekor hagytam abba és negyedik éve élek Amerikában. Első perctől kezdve azt figyelem, van-e titka és mi ennek az országnak. A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek. Egyedül az optika az enyém."


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 6)

pmd írta:


> Bátorkodnék arra utalni, hogy különbség van a "másként látom a helyzetet, mint a szerző" és "a cikksorozat torzít" - megközelítés között. Az egyik vélemény-nyilvánítás, a másik támadás.


 
Nem támadás, nem vélemény, hanem észrevétel.  Nem a szerző meglátásaival volt a bajom, hanem azzal, ahogyan ezeket a Magyarország-Amerika összehasonlításban felhasználta. Az pedig, hogy egyik-másik megállapítása nem felel meg a teljes valóságnak, nem támadás. Ha valaki publikál, akkor feltehetőleg tisztában van vele, hogy az írása ki van téve észrevételeknek, horribile dictu támadásoknak is (utóbbiban nem vagyok vétkes). Régi igazság az újságírásban: Facts are sacred, comment is free. (A hír szent, a vélemény szabad.) Akkor is, ha "intim" dolgokról publikál.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 6)

pmd írta:


> Viszont a biztonsági babyhordozó az autóban, na az aztén nem tartozik a felesleges vakítás körébe...szerintem.


 
Iiiiigen.... és azért a pelenka sem olyan "vérlázító"... :mrgreen: (Ezen felkacagtam, ezer bocsánat, de nem kell abban is a piac sátáni befolyását vagy a kései szobatisztaság pártolását keresni, hogy pelenka is kapható a boltokban!)


----------



## pmd (2008 Április 6)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Régi igazság az újságírásban: Facts are sacred, comment is free. (A hír szent, a vélemény szabad.)


 
Ebben teljesen egyetértünk. kiss


----------



## pmd (2008 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> Isteni szerencse, hogy a nagymamai kontroll remekül működött, mert hagyták működni, így egy-két kapitális tévedést sikerült kikerülni.
> "


Istenem, köszönöm az én Drága Anyósomnak, hogy csak annyit mondott a könnyeit nyelve: "milyen szép"...a kapitális tévedésinket meg meghagyta nekünk.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

NA vegre, egyenlore ennyi.
Nem az en allaspontomat es velemenyemet tukrozi az iras, minden beirasnal osszeszorul a gyomrom pedig nem velem vitaztok hanem a cikk irojaval.
Eleg reg elek kint, rokonokat baratokat is eleg surun latogatok usaba, hogy nekem is mas velemenyem es tapasztaltom van mint amit az iro ir.


----------



## stee (2008 Április 6)

dorka35 írta:


> Kedves Melitta!
> Olvasva soraidat vegyes érzések kerítettek hatalmukba.Pozitív és negatív egyaránt. Negatív azért, mert Én egy 34éves anyuka vagyok, akinek sajnos már egyetlen nagymama sem tud segíteni.Nem élnek már. Pozítiv azért, mert számomra az is jó érzés, hogy így is meg tudom csinálni a sok-sok feladatot, amely a gyermekneveléssel rám nehezedik.Még ha sokszor estére hullafáradt vagyok is.
> Nekem nagyon sokat jelentene, ha legalább egy nagymamája lenne a fiamnak.Sajnos, a sors ezt nem adta meg Nekem.Mindennap irigykedve nézem azokat az Anyukákat, akiknek segítségük van akár a Nagymama, akár más rokon által.Nekem a fiam születésétől kezdve, sőt már a terhesség alatt sem, semmilyen segítségem nem volt,azóta sincs.Na, nem szomorkodom, a fiam egészséges,szép, és rendkívül eleven kisfiú, ennek viszont örülhetek.Minden szépet, jót Neked!
> 
> ...


Arra nem gondoltál, hogy esetleg találhatnál "pótnagymamát" a kisfiadnak? rengeteg magányos nagymama korú hölgy él teljesen egyedül, legtöbbnek van családja, csak nem törődnek velük...és annyi,de annyi szeretet van a szívükbn, hogy hajajj! Az egyik barátnőm hirdetést adott fel, hogy nagymama kerestetik, akit sok-sok szeretettel és megbecsüléssel fogadnának és képzeld el, volt jelentkező és azóta már családtaggá vált és "igazi" nagymama lett!kiss


----------



## stee (2008 Április 6)

Én két országban szültem meg a gyermekeimet. Szinte büntetésnek tartottam, hogy 5 napig bent kellett maradnom a kórházban M.o-on a 2-kal. De szerencsém volt, mert egy hihetetlenül kedves gyermekgondozónőm volt, aki - bár már volt egy gyermekem, és nem szorultam tanácsokra - mégis mindent elmondott, mint mindenki másnak, segített stb.
De ugyanazon az osztályon láttam ellenpéldát is: egy első gyermekes nővel a gyermekgondozója nem is törődött, mi többiek magyaráztunk el mindent.
Külföldön egy álom volt a szülés, saját vajúdószoba, olyan, mint egy hotelban, a férjem végig velem lehetett, szüléskor kevés fény és meleg a szülőszobában, hogy ne legyen a kicsinek traumatikus a születés, csak NŐK a szülészek és ápolónők, MINDENKI.
3 ágyas szobák, külön minden luxussal...és mindez TELJESEN INGYEN.
A magyar kórházban meg egy rémálom volt a szülőszoba, meg a nővérek és az orvos is, de volt aki rosszabbul járt: mivel csak egy műanyag függönnyel vannak elválasztva a szülőágyak, hallotta ahogy éppen egy koraszülött baba halva született és előtte vitték ki a kicsit egy tálcán...Mindezt a vajúdása alatt..

Nekem nagyon sok összehasonlítási alapom van különböző országok gyermekneveléséről, főleg az ovikról, mert úniós program keretében dolgoztam párban, hát a magyar elég jó helyen áll, de a legjobb a dán óvoda volt: hasonló, mint a könyvben leírtak, csak éppen ingyen...


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 6)

Melitta írta:


> NA vegre, egyenlore ennyi.
> Nem az en allaspontomat es velemenyemet tukrozi az iras, minden beirasnal osszeszorul a gyomrom pedig nem velem vitaztok hanem a cikk irojaval.
> Eleg reg elek kint, rokonokat baratokat is eleg surun latogatok usaba, hogy nekem is mas velemenyem es tapasztaltom van mint amit az iro ir.


 
Jó stílusban megírt, jó tempóban előadott írásokat tettél fel, Melitta. Rokonszenves ember, rookonszenves módon látja az Egyesült Államokban a gyerekei és unokája helyzetét. Nagy élvezettel olvastam minden sorát, a kedves humora többször mosolyra fakasztott. 
Lehetséges, hogy ugyanazt a helyzetet másképp élném meg, másként értelmezném? Lehetséges. Változtat ez azon, hogy várom a folytatást? Nem változtat. Kíváncsian várom a folytatást! 


.


----------



## stee (2008 Április 6)

b.p. írta:


> Jó stílusban megírt, jó tempóban előadott írásokat tettél fel, Melitta. Kíváncsian várom a folytatást!


Egyetértek!!


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 6)

Szamomra erdekes ahogy egy otthoni latja es tapasztalja az uj vilagot.


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 7)

Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *E.Ágnes* 

 
_Ha nem muszáj egyetérteni, akkor az egyet nem értést ki lehet fejezni anélkül, hogy "mindenbe belekötésnek" minősítenék - nem? Comment is free._

_Az alapvető problémám ezzel a cikksorozattal az, hogy torzít. A szerző a nagyon elfogult, nagyon szubjektív tapasztalatait adja elő, ami rendben van. De csak azért, mert nem tetszett neki az amerikai helyzet, talán nem kéne a Kádár-rendszert ennyire dicsérni. Mert nem, nem igaz, hogy míg az amerikai kórházak nem segítenek szoptatni, addig a magyar kórházakban segítettek. Nem igaz, hogy Amerikában kevésbé veszik emberszámba a szülőnőt/kismamát, mint Magyarországon. _
_A cikk szerzője mintha saját, Amerikával szembeni ellenérzéseit vetítené rá a helyzetre. Nem szeretem, ha a szubjektív véleményt objektív helyzetelemzésként állítja be valaki, akkor sem, ha a NépszabadságOnline-nak ez megfelel._

_Nem többet, mint pl. *Spanky* aki szintén hozzászólt a topikhoz. A cikkek retorikai csúsztatásait fel tudom ismerni akkor is, ha nem szültem._

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Spanky írta:


> Agnes, 100%-ig egyett ertunk. A sorozat valoban torzit.


 
En is 100%-ig egyetertek. A sorozat valoban torzit. Big-time!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Április 9)

Csak most ötlött szemembe ez a téma, de átolvastam és valahol b.p. tagtársunkkal értek egyet. Ha a stílusra helyezed a hangsúlyt és a tartalom másodlagos - olvasmányos.
Ha a két ország egészségügyi és szociális rendszerét akarod belőle kihámozni, az már mindenkinek más és más eredménnyel jár.
Bátorkodom megjegyezni, hogy addig senkinek sincs joga egy idegen ország kultúráját, szokásait kritizálni. amíg maga is hosszan meg nem tapasztalta. Szerintem akkor lehet (éles) kritikát használni, ha azt az adott dolgot mi is megtapasztaltuk és tudjuk, hogy lehetne jobban is. Tudom ez most nagy általánosság volt, de éppen ezért illik nagy általánosságban mindenre.
Nálunk M.o.-n most kezdik favorizálni az egy napos műtéteket. Ezen az alapon támogatni kellene, hogy 3 nap után hazamehet az anyuka az újszülöttel. Másrészt, (bár férfi lévén nem szültem, de a nejem révén két szülést megértem), úgy tudom hogy a picinél az első 5 nap kritikus lehet (besárgulás, stb). Meg aztán az anyukáknál sem biztos, hogy a tejelválasztás és az egyéb ilyenkor lezajló élettani folyamatok megfelelően alakulnak. Ha ezt nézem, akkor jó, ha legalább 5 napot bent van az anyuka. Sőt van egy harmadik oldal: a szülés nem betegség, akkor miért mennék kórházba? És ez csak az első témakör kapcsán vetődik fel.
Alapvetően az a félreértések kiindulópontja, hogy nem értjük meg a másik ország gondolkodásmódját. (Hogyan is érthetnénk, ha nem élünk ott?)
Be kell valljam volt szerencsém huzamosabb időt eltölteni a volt Szovjetúnióban is és az USA-ban is. A "magyar" agyamnak sok dolog (és nem csak a nyelv és a fogalmazás) volt idegen 
De aztán lassacskán rájöttem, hogy ami nekem érthetetlen és furcsa az az ottaniaknak természetes és szervesen beilleszkedik az egész képbe.
Itthoni szemmel feleslegesnek és érthetelennek tűnhet sok minden (ahogy külhoni szemmel az itthoni dolgok is), de az attól még működhet Pl. feltételezem (hál az égnek nem kellett igénybe vennem) az egészségügy szolgáltatásai magasabb színvonalúak kint - ami sokszor nem is csak pénz kérdése (persze nagyrészt azé), hanem a szervezettségé is.
Ennél mélyebben nem mennék bele, mert az már politizálás lenne, meg aztán lehet, hogy ezek a sorok is csak szómenésem kapcsán jöttek ki belőlem és csak mazochisták hajlandók végigolvasni


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 10)

Melitta írta:


> Eredeti szerző : Valentini Zsuzsa
> A történetek, amelyeket itt csokorba gyűjtök, igazak, tehát hitelesek.
> 
> En csak ezzel a kijelentessel vitatkoznek es _csak azert,_ mert a sorozat ezzel a zaradekkal nyilvanosan megjelent. Velemenyem szerint azon, hogy a tortenetek ill.bizonyos reszletei hitelesek vagy sem es hogy a levont kovetkeztetesek valoban helytallok vagy sem, a jo stilus nem sokat valtoztat.
> Szerintem ez csak egy kicsit korai kijelentes volt, mar ami a hitelesseget illeti.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 10)

:mrgreen::mrgreen: Kedves Gyöngyi! Irigyellek! Utoljáta 55 évvel ezelőtt voltam képes ilyen tisztán, rendíthetetetlenül hinni az írott szó objektivitásában. :mrgreen:
Azóta rájöttem, hogy van olyan objektív, ami teljesen szubjektív és van olyan, ami nem annyira. Mai meggyőződésem szerint egyedül Isten képes az összes körülmény ismeretében teljesen objektív véleményt kialakítani. De ő megtartja magának és nem ír élménybeszámolót... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 10)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Melitta írta:
> 
> 
> > Eredeti szerző : Valentini Zsuzsa
> ...


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 12)

b.p. írta:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen: Kedves Gyöngyi! Irigyellek! Utoljáta 55 évvel ezelőtt voltam képes ilyen tisztán, rendíthetetetlenül hinni az írott szó objektivitásában. :mrgreen:
> Azóta rájöttem, hogy van olyan objektív, ami teljesen szubjektív és van olyan, ami nem annyira. Mai meggyőződésem szerint egyedül Isten képes az összes körülmény ismeretében teljesen objektív véleményt kialakítani. De ő megtartja magának és nem ír élménybeszámolót... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Bp, amit irtam, semmi koze hithez. Az itt eltoltott evek tapasztalata alapjan,szerintem a cikkben levont kovetkeztetesek helyenkent elhamarkodottak olyan mertekben, hogy inkabb valotlanok mint hitelesek. Szinten a magam tapasztalata az is, hogy mennyire maskeppen iteltem meg helyzeteket 4 ev utan mint most - jo nehanyat szinten helytelenul - es nagy a valoszinusege annak, hogy ez most is igy van es a tovabbiakban is igy lesz.
Mivel ez egy forum , mindenkinek a velemenye a sajat gondolatait takarja, a sajat elmenyei alapjan. 
Hogyan latod annak a megvalosulasat, hogy mindenki ugyanazt gondolja 22 cikkrol ? ( csak koltoi kerdes)
Az en hozzaszolasomtol Te meg pont ugy elvezheted a cikkeket es a velemenyed kialakitasanal sem kell, hogy figyelembe vedd azt, hogy en mit gondolok.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Április 12)

Gyongyi54 írta:


> Bp, amit irtam, semmi koze hithez. Az itt eltoltott evek tapasztalata alapjan,szerintem a cikkben levont kovetkeztetesek helyenkent elhamarkodottak olyan mertekben, hogy inkabb valotlanok mint hitelesek. Szinten a magam tapasztalata az is, hogy mennyire maskeppen iteltem meg helyzeteket 4 ev utan mint most - jo nehanyat szinten helytelenul - es nagy a valoszinusege annak, hogy ez most is igy van es a tovabbiakban is igy lesz.
> Mivel ez egy forum , mindenkinek a velemenye a sajat gondolatait takarja, a sajat elmenyei alapjan.
> Hogyan latod annak a megvalosulasat, hogy mindenki ugyanazt gondolja 22 cikkrol ? ( csak koltoi kerdes)
> Az en hozzaszolasomtol Te meg pont ugy elvezheted a cikkeket es a velemenyed kialakitasanal sem kell, hogy figyelembe vedd azt, hogy en mit gondolok.


 
Kedves Gyöngyi! Természetesen a te véleményed ugyanannyira értékes számomra, mint a többieké. Még akkor is értékes és figyelemreméltó, ha a formával és megfogalmazással ritkán alkalmazkodsz az uralkodó stílushoz. Inkább ütköztetsz, mint melléteszel. Pedig az eddigi élettapasztalatom szerint eredményesebb az ellenvéleményt az utóbbi módon közzétenni. Hmmm?? 

Csatlakoznék Melitta javaslatához, ha időd és kedved engedné, szívesen olvasnám a te élményeidet. Nekem nem baj, ha átszűröd a saját személyiségeden! Nekem az is tanulság.


----------



## bubu (2008 Április 12)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Iiiiigen.... és azért a pelenka sem olyan "vérlázító"... :mrgreen: (Ezen felkacagtam, ezer bocsánat, de nem kell abban is a piac sátáni befolyását vagy a kései szobatisztaság pártolását keresni, hogy pelenka is kapható a boltokban!)


 
Kedves Agnes! Csak meg annyit a "pelenkahoz" Higenikussabb,
gondolom ez egy ertelmu, (piac satani befolyas)
tudomasom szerint nagyon sok embernek add
munkat es megelhetest a Pelenka gyartas.


----------



## bubu (2008 Április 12)

Idezet.- " de mar kelt fel es sietos leptekkel ment a furdoszoba fele"
Hat!! Nekunk csak nagy " Lavor" volt csak a szoba konyhaban!
De a tovabbiakat elsem olvastam, mert ( Bull ....T) aki akarja olvassa el!!
Kulonben is ahogy latom igen csak csaladi vita.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Április 12)

> Értünk jött a másik nagymama, mert mi nem tudtuk, hogyan lehet a kórházhoz eljutni. S amikor beléptünk a kórterembe, *ez a tündér* így ugrott fia nyakába:
> - Kisfiam, ugye nagyon elfáradtál? Majd az ágy felé fordította a szemét és imígyen toldotta meg:
> - Gondolom, te is Anna!
> Ez volt az a pillanat, amikor csupa kisbetűvel írtam be őt életem könyvébe.


 
Huuuu!!! itt a "koltobol" kitort az "anyos". :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2008 Április 12)

Eredeti szerző *Gyongyi54* 

 
_Bp, amit irtam, semmi koze hithez. Az itt eltoltott evek tapasztalata alapjan,szerintem a cikkben levont kovetkeztetesek helyenkent elhamarkodottak olyan mertekben, hogy inkabb valotlanok mint hitelesek. Szinten a magam tapasztalata az is, hogy mennyire maskeppen iteltem meg helyzeteket 4 ev utan mint most - jo nehanyat szinten helytelenul - es nagy a valoszinusege annak, hogy ez most is igy van es a tovabbiakban is igy lesz._
_Mivel ez egy forum , mindenkinek a velemenye a sajat gondolatait takarja, a sajat elmenyei alapjan. _
_Hogyan latod annak a megvalosulasat, hogy mindenki ugyanazt gondolja 22 cikkrol ? ( csak koltoi kerdes)_
_Az en hozzaszolasomtol Te meg pont ugy elvezheted a cikkeket es a velemenyed kialakitasanal sem kell, hogy figyelembe vedd azt, hogy en mit gondolok._



b.p. írta:


> Kedves Gyöngyi! Természetesen a te véleményed ugyanannyira értékes számomra, mint a többieké. Még akkor is értékes és figyelemreméltó, ha a formával és megfogalmazással ritkán alkalmazkodsz az uralkodó stílushoz. Inkább ütköztetsz, mint melléteszel. Pedig az eddigi élettapasztalatom szerint eredményesebb az ellenvéleményt az utóbbi módon közzétenni. Hmmm??
> 
> Csatlakoznék Melitta javaslatához, ha időd és kedved engedné, szívesen olvasnám a te élményeidet. Nekem nem baj, ha átszűröd a saját személyiségeden! Nekem az is tanulság.


 
Vissza egy kicsit a temahoz es a hithez .
Azert ezeknek a cikkeknek a targyilagos megirasahoz nem kell ilyen messze menni, nem az elet titkat taglaljak, hanem csak par hetkoznapi esemenyt. Talan par ev hianyzott vagy egy kis kutatas a temakorben ahhoz , hogy a sorozatot hitelesnek nevezhessuk, vagy egyszeruen nevezhetnenk elmenybeszamolonak arrol, hogy valaki par eves 
tartozkodas utan hogyan latja az eletet amerikaban megadva a lehetoseget annak, hogy esetleg teved vagy csak az iroja egyszeruen nem volt olyan helyzetben,- ami szerintem eleg nyilvanvalo- hogy mindent atlasson. Mas sincs persze,tehat erre lennenek hivatottak a kulonbozo velemenyek. Mar csak a “tobb szem tobbet lat” mondas alapjan is..
En is es sok ismerosom hasonloan latta az itteni eletet eloszor, de azert az is felmerult bennem, hogy lehet, hogy nem lattam meg mindent. Akkor sem es most sem. Azzal azert altalaban tisztaban vagyunk, hogy hol is allunk egy temaban ahhoz, hogy a velemenyunk objektiv legyen. A hegy tetejen , vagy pedig valahol az hegy oldalan baktatunk felfele.
Nekem is volt olyan ismerosom aki nem akart a kereskedelem aldozatava valni , de O nem a pelenkat hanem a “conditionert es az itteni samponokat tartotta a fo ellensegnek. Szoval egy nap atjott hozzank kopaszon,- no volt egyebkent- mondvan, hogy “vele nem fognak itt szorakozni”!
Ez mind, semmit nem von le abbol, hogy a tortenetek iroja kellemes embernek tunik es az elmenyeit olvasni erdekes de nekem pl. mas okbol mint neked. Azt hiszem miutan van aki itt el es van aki otthon ez tulajdonkeppen termeszetes is. 
A cikkekel kapcsolatban talan egy peldat mondok arra a megjegyzesre , hogy “ senkit nem erdekel, hogy mi van a beteggel es minden csak uzlet "
Beszeljunk talan a szeratultetesrol. 
Amikor meghal valaki es lehetoseg kinalkozik arra, hogy valamelyik szervet felhasznaljak egy bizonyos irodat kell hivni es bejelenteni az elhalalozast. Meg akkor is ha az egyen elozoleg alairta azt, hogy felhasznalhatjak a szerveit a koordinatornak beszelnie kell a csaladdal , hogy beleegyeznek -e ebbe. Ez eleg bonyolult akkor, amikor valaki eppen elvesztette a szeretett hozzatartozojat, de mivel egy masik ember elete a tét, muszaly megtenni. A szervekre varo emberek egy listan vannak nyilvantartva, ami sok esetben azt jelenti, hogy valojaban a lista tetejen levoknek mar nem sok idejuk vagy lehetoseguk van a tulelesre.
Ha a csalad beleegyezik, hogy az elhunyt szerveit felhasznaljak akkor a sebesz elmegy/repul kioperalni - ami lehet 4-5 ezer kilometerre onnan ahol van - es a koordinatorok pedig keresik a lista tetejen levo beteget -ill.betegeket ha tobb szervrol van szo- aki lehet, hogy a korhazban van de az is lehet, hogy meg dolgozik, vagy vasarol, de minnel elobb meg kell talalni mivel a teszteket el kell vegezni a leheto leghamarabb , hogy a szervet a beultethetik vagy sem, ha nem, akkor a kovetkezo beteget kell megtalalni es igy tovabb. Termeszetesen a lista tetejen levo beteg- vagy betegek- is elhet barhol az orszagban , igy az orvosnak meg kell varnia az tesztek eredmenyet ahhoz , hogy tudja, hogy hova repuljon egyaltalan a kioperalt szervvel vagy pedig a beteget repultetik oda - ha az egeszsegi allapota megengedi - ahol az operaciot elvegzik.
Az “ ido “ persze a masik fo fo problema , hiszen egy szervet nem lehet csak kb. 8 oraig felhasznalni,- attol a perctol , hogy valaki meghalt addig amig beoperaltak - tehat ebben a rohanasban az orvosokon, koordinatorokon, novereken a laboratoriumokon, korhazon kivul a repuloterek, az legitarsasagok, helikopterek, a mentosok, rendorok , taxisok , mindenki reszt vesz, hiszen 8 ora nagyon gyorsan elrepul, foleg ott, ahol az orszagban olyan tavolsagok vannak mint errefele.
Tehat ez megy a hatterben addig amig pl. a hiradoban bemutatnak egy 2 eves kisfiut aki uj szivet kapott. Valoszinu, hogy neki es a szuleinek nagyon mas a velemenyuk a temarol mint a cikk irojanak es nem csak nekik hanem a masik 531 embernek tavaly vagy annak a 131-nek az iden - eddig - akik uj lehetoseget kaptak az eletre. Ahol en elek, minden 4-ik ember elvegezte az eletmento tanfolyamot - azert nem halt meg 5 ember tavaly- minden 7 ember elvegezte azt a tanfolyamot hogyha valamilyen katasztrofa tortenik a varosban keszek legyenek segiteni. Nem hiszem , hogy van olyan ember a kornyezetemben aki pl. Kirugta volna a holgyet aki a mehlepeny kutatasi celra valo felhasznalasat kerte.
Ez az en tapasztalatom.
Valamint az , hogy altalaban azok az emberek mondjak azt, hogy “senkit nem erdekel, hogy mi van a masikkal” akiket nem erdekli, hogy mi van a masikkal. Nem csoda, hogy igy erzi, hiszen nem jar azok koze akiket erdekel, hogy mi van masokkal.
Par szo arrol amit irtal. Elolvastam mind a ket hozzaszolasom a temaban, egyik sem volt sem udvariatlan sem rosszindulatu es mind a ketto a temahoz kapcsolodott. Hogy formailag (?) vagy stilusaban mennyire megfelelo forumon azt nem tudom de mivel en nem elek magyarok kozott, nem beszelek vagy irok magyarul ( kiveve a maganleveleimben) kb. 15 eve , igy konnyen megeshet, hogy a fogalmazasban inkabb az angol szorendet kovetem es tobb tomondatot hasznalok mint kellene, mivel angolul viszont rengeteget irok. Tehat tisztaban vagyok azzal , hogy sok hibat kovetek el de ezzel egyutt, nem tudom, hogy miert kellene masik temat nyitnom a velemenyemnek , amit akartam, elmondtam abban az elso negy mondatban amit eloszor beirtam. Itt es azert, mert a velemenyem ehhez a temahoz kapcsolodott.

Elolvastam a Te utolso 2 valaszod, mind a ketto szemelyeskedo, semmilyen kapcsolatban nem alltak a temaval es az utolso olyan udvariatlan, hogy jobb ha nem mondok ra semmit.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Április 12)

Spanky írta:


> Huuuu!!! itt a "koltobol" kitort az "anyos". :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
Igen, nekem is az volt az érzésem, hogy ez az élmény lehetett a fő ihlető erő, ami a tollat mozgatta... 
(na, ha valaki nálam több képzavart tud egyetlen mondatba belesűríteni, az jelentkezzen... :???


----------



## totagn (2010 Április 3)

Nagyon sok érdekes dolgot olvastam! köszi érte!


----------



## Melitta (2010 November 20)

*Amerikai idill*

*Amerikai idill*

*Huck Finn bosszúja, Chesire drámája, Jimi Hendrix 25 dollárja*

*Bronzsárga és barnásvörös erdőkön átkígyózva jutok ki az autópályára. Egy-egy parkolóban csak azért állok meg, hogy megcsodáljam Connecticut őszi pompáját. Vidéken vagyok, gyér a forgalom, a táj buja, a rádióban Frank Sinatra énekel. Mi kell ennél több a teljes ellazuláshoz? 
*

*A sztráda ingyenes, a 65 mérföldes óránkénti sebességlimit nem vészes, vendéglátóim azzal nyugtattak: 80-ig nem piszkálja a rendőr az úrvezetőt. Csak akkor állítanak meg, ha nagy disznóságot csinálok. Kevés rá az esély. *


Nem mindenki osztotta liberális nézeteit. A Huckleberry Finn 1884-es megjelenését követően többször tiltólistára került – ami persze hosszú távon jót tett neki. A Twaint az ifjúság megrontójaként kikiáltó szenteskedők dédunokái az első kiadás egy példányáért évekkel ezelőtt egy árverésen minden szívfájdalom nélkül kifizették a 240 ezer dollárt. Jó ár egy mindössze százéves könyvért.



Andy Warhol híres képe a Modern Művészetek Múzeumában (New York) 
*A szerző felvétele* Az utókor hálás az írónak. Iskolás csoportok járnak Hartfordba tanulmányi kirándulásokra. Itt aztán az idegenvezetők a nemdohányzó Amerika gyermekeinek nem mindig árulják el, hogy a nagy író – a ház dugig antik hamutartókkal – napi húsz szivarnál nem adta alább, ezenkívül a pipa is állandóan a szájában lógott. Az is homályba vész, hogy végül dúsgazdagon, de családi tragédiákkal terhelten, tüdőrákban hunyt el 1910-ben. Hetvenöt éves volt. Szokás Hemingwayt idézni vele kapcsolatban, aki szerint az amerikai irodalom Mark Twain egyetlen könyvéből eredeztethető. Az pedig a Huckleberry Finn. „Előtte semmi sem volt. Azóta sem írtak ilyen jót” – mondta Amerika másik nagy irodalmi ikonja.
*LITCHFIELDBEN, A HEGYEK KÖZÖTT* andalgok. Ahová a madár is ritkán jár. Akkora a nyugalom, hogy attól az izgulékony bostoni vagy New York-i yuppie-k kiszaladnának a világból. A fehérre kent házak körül pedáns rend, Halloween-tökök vigyorognak mindenfelé. Útközben betértem Rocky Hillbe, de nem a dinoszaurusz-csontvázakra voltam kíváncsi. Egy olyan farmon jártam, ahol tököt és kukoricát termelnek.
Cseles módon intézik az értékesítést, mert a kukoricaföldeken messze földön híres labirintust alakítottak ki. Buli nyáron idejönni, s kifizetni a húzós – 30-40 dolláros – belépti díjat az önkéntes bolyongásért. A bulvártévék közvetítenek a menetekről – van, aki négy óra alatt teljesíti a profi pályát. Ősszel aztán telerakják a labirintust sárga tökökkel: ezekkel jelölik az utat, mely a Corn Valley-be vezet. Halloween előtt viszont eladják az árut.
A bostoni piacon négy dollárért lehet egy közepes méretű tököt venni. Nem klasszikus sütőtök ez, inkább dísztök. Van, aki hagyja elrohadni, mások tökös pitét gyúrnak belőle. A gazdaságot egy dél-afrikai bevándorló vezeti. A labirintust végül egy lengyel kombájnos aratta le. A terepet mexikói munkások egyengették.
*A WALLINGFORDI MAGYAROK *inkább a palacsintát részesítik előnyben. A főétel hamisítatlan bográcsgulyás csipetkével. Tágas udvarok mellett, kényelmes utakon jutok el a többségében 56-os magyarokhoz, akik közösségének profiljába a székely báltól kezdve a magyar nyelvű könyvtár gazdagítása egyformán belefér. Szép vidék, pompás panoráma. A vörösiszap-katasztrófáról tartok alkalmi beszámolót. De keveset érek, a CNN brutális képsorait nem könnyű ellensúlyozni.



Illusztráció a Huckleberry Finn 1884-es kiadásában
A házakat, autókat az utakkal kitűnően ellátott kertes övezetekben nem zárják, a szomszédok figyelnek, s általában mindent tudnak a környékben ritkán felbukkanó „idegenekről”. A portákat jelzésszerű alacsony kerítésekkel választják el egymástól, az udvart általában kertész vállalkozók tartják rendben. A csinos fészerekben lévő drága fűnyíró traktorokat sem kell lelakatolni.
Az idill mélyén vannak azért megmagyarázhatatlan, súlyos történetek. Chesire-on gurulok vissza New Havenbe. Ami itt történt, máig borzolja a környékbeliek idegeit. A kisvárosban 2007 júliusában véres gyilkosság történt: ismeretlen tettesek megkínozták és megölték a népszerű helyi orvos feleségét és két leányát.
A tetteseket hamar elfogták. A börtönből frissen szabadult 47 éves Steven Hayes és 30 éves társa, Joshua Komisarjevsky végzett a családdal. Méghozzá úgy, hogy a 48 éves családapát félholtra verve bezárták a pincébe, az asszonyt pedig arra kényszerítették, menjen velük a bankba, s vegyen le 15 ezer dollárt a számlájáról. Az anya zavart viselkedésére felfigyelt a banktisztviselő, de rémülten vette tudomásul, hogy nem értesítheti a rendőrséget, mert akkor megölik a túszként lefogott férjet és a lányokat.
A mindenre elszánt bűnözők – erre sokan máig nem találják a választ – a pénz átvétele után nem tűntek el. Visszavitték a nőt a házba, ahol Hayes megerőszakolta és megfojtotta. Ugyanezt tették a 17 és 11 éves lánnyal is. A férj, William Petit csodával határos módon menekült meg. S az által lett pokollá az élete, hogy a felgyújtott házból ki tudott végül menekülni.
Connecticutban érvényben van a halálbüntetés, de jó harminc éve nem alkalmazták. Most arról folyik a vita, miért hezitál a bíróság: Hayest és társát villamosszékbe kell ültetni. A közvéleményt némiképp összezavarta a számos más gyilkossággal gyanúsított bűnöző vallomása, amelyben elismerte tettét, s ő maga is halálbüntetés végrehajtásától reméli, hogy ügyére pont kerül. Verdikt csak évek múlva várható.
A ráérős és kényelmes vidéki Amerika tipikus története a chesire-i tragédia, Truman Capote tollára való. A New Orleansból Connecticutba (Greenwich) költöző író a Hidegvérrel című regényével lett világhírű 1966-ban. Egy gyilkosság helyszínére járva éveken át tanulmányozta a szereplők személyiségét. Bizonyosak lehetünk benne, hogy a chesire-i horror is hamarosan feltűnik a filmvásznon vagy a New York-i bestsellerlistákon.
*BOSTONBAN ELFOGYASZTOTTAM *életem első – meglehet, utolsó – vaníliaízű fánkját. Történelmi okokból fanyalodtam rá. A viktoriánus hangulatú óváros egyik kávézójában olvastam, hogy innen – Boston környékéről, Quincyből – indult hódító útjára a Dunkin’ Donuts. Homályosan emlékeztem rá, hogy valakik megpróbálták letelepíteni a rendszerváltás utáni években Magyarországra is, de mifelénk elfelejtett hódítani.
A magyar szájnak talán túlságosan csömör, erősen édes ízvilág lehet az oka, hogy nem dőltünk be a nagy fánkbulinak. Annak ellenére sem, hogy a világ jelenleg legnagyobb kávézó- és „pitéző”-hálózatáról van szó, napi hárommillió vevővel és csaknem hatmilliárd dolláros (!) éves bevétellel. Bill Rosenberg alapította 1950-ben, s ’55-ben már a McDonald’sok vetélytársaként kezdett hálózatosodni – a lepényes magyarokat ez sem hatotta meg.




*AFP - Stan Honda* A fánk után a teára próbáltam koncentrálni. Kerestem a kikötőben Amerika születésének deliktumát, azt a hajót, amely feltételezésem szerint John Hancocké lehetett, s elkobozták 1768-ban. Csak jó nevű ügyvédjének, John Adamsnak köszönhette, hogy az angol vámszabályokkal elégedetlen kereskedő nem került rács mögé a jövedéki törvények megsértése miatt. Ne bonyolítsuk: indiánnak öltözött telepesek a tengerbe szórták három angol hajó teaszállítmányát – ezzel kezdődött az amerikai függetlenségi háború. Hancock később a Függetlenségi nyilatkozat aláírójává lépett elő, Adamsben pedig az Egyesült Államok elnökét lehetett tisztelni. Jól kell ügyvédet választani!
A hajót nem találtam, leégett. Két keleteurópai konyhai kisegítő tájékoztatott erről egy halétterem hátsó teraszán. Örültek annak, hogy munkájuk van, s egy könnycseppet sem voltak hajlandók ejteni a szabadsághistória ilyesféle alakulása miatt.
*NEMCSAK CONNECTICUT* kényelmes kisvárosaiban őgyelegtem, ezt tettem New Yorkban is. A szabadság nevű közhely körüljárását persze mellőztem (ha van, nem olyan érdekes, hogy nézegetni kelljen). A Harlemben szálltam meg egy kedves ismerősnél a 125. utcában. Rögtön az elején fölkaptam a fejem az itt működő Apollo Színházra. Kívülről hasonlít kicsit a zalaszentgróti mozira, belülről olyan, mint Pesten az Erkel Színház. A programokat 1913 óta harsányvörös villogó betűkkel hirdetik. Belépve aztán kiderül: nem egy vidéki mulató ez mégsem.
Az itteni Amateur Nighton (a belépő tíz dollár) olyan kisfiúk fújják a szaxofont, s olyan torkok nyílnak meg, hogy rögtön szégyellni kezdjük magunkat ormótlannak ható Megasztárunk vagy bumfordi X-Faktorunk miatt. A kísérő múltról ne is beszéljünk! Felbukkant itt a tehetségkutató versenyen 1964 februárjában egy balhés vidéki gitáros. Úgy hívták, hogy Jimi Hendrix. Nyert 25 dollárt, de megijedt New Yorktól, s inkább elszegődött Little Richard, aztán meg Ike és Tina Turner mellé. Csak Monterey és Woodstock után lett világhírű: négy-öt év múlva.
Az Apollo a második világháború után élte legfényesebb korszakát, ekkor lett a dzsessz egyik fellegvára. Itt mutatkozott be a 17 éves Ella Fitzgerald 1934-ben (megnyerte a versenyt, a fődíj ugyanúgy 25 dollár volt, mint Hendrix esetében). Hogy kik voltak még a színház amatőr felfedezettjei? Többek között Billie Holiday, James Brown, Diana Ross és a Supremes, a Jackson Five, Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder, Mariah Carrey, Sarah Vaughan. A legújabb győztesek – Ayanna Witter-Johnson vagy Melanie Hill – már javában turnéznak. Pár év múlva róluk szólnak a történetek.



A kávé gyönge és irgalmatlanul forró
*AFP - Mario Tama* *OLCSÓ A BENZIN *(150-160 forint literenként), az étterem (két főre sörrel és kávéval 40-50 dollár) meg a sál vagy a táska, függetlenül attól, hogy New Havenben vagyunk, a Yale Egyetem boltjában vagy a Chinatown fertelmes rengetegében. Minél közelebb araszolunk a Bob Dylan által nemes egyszerűséggel Gomorrának nevezett New Yorkhoz, annál drágább a cigaretta (Hartfordban 8, emitt 13-14 dollár). A múzeumi látogatásokért 25-30 dollárt kérnek.
A legolcsóbb dolog a kávé. Az amerikaik a híg barna lét kedvelik, félliteres papírpohárból szipókáznak az utcán vagy utazás közben. A kávét forrásban lévő vízből készítik, aminek az a vége, hogy a magyar resti hideg löttyén szocializált utas nyomban szétégeti vele a száját. A tiszta Amerika érvényes a kisvárosokban – New York nem tiszta, a külvárosok kifejezetten rozsdásak.
A keleti Broadway üzleteiben van 5 és 1200 dolláros nyakkendő is. Itt a pénztárgép állandó és örök pörgése elnyom minden más zajt. Ha belépünk az üzletbe, az eladó mindent félretesz, a nyakunkba ugrik, s addig nem tágít, amíg pár dollárunktól meg nem szabadít bennünket. A rámenősségnek ezzel a művészi fajtájával eddig még soha nem találkoztam. Amikor hazatértem, s a nagy amerikai tulajdonú bevásárlóközpont technikai részlegén üres CD-lemezt akartam venni, az eladók vakaróztak, s rám se bagóztak. Ilyen New Yorkban, Litchfieldben pláne nem fordulhatna elő.
*DE EZ CSAK ÚGY ESZEMBE JUT*, nem szeretem a „bezzegamerikás” poénokat. Nem magyaráznám túl azt a jelenetet sem, amelyet Bostonban láttam. Hozzáteszem, némi magyar vonatkozása is volt az ügynek, mert a szakadt fickó a kikötőben a Marika nevű luxusjacht előtt, a forgalmas mólón akasztotta a mellére az Adjátok vissza nekem Amerikát! föliratú táblát.
– Ez a hajó elment, komám – morogtam neki magyarul, és kevéske aprópénzzel próbáltam ellensúlyozni a veszteségét. Amúgy a járókelők közül senki sem érezte fontosnak, hogy teljesítse a kérést, s az Amerika az amerikaiaké szlogen szellemében hazafias tettre ragadtassa magát.


*Rab László NOL
*


----------



## Melitta (2012 Február 25)

*Rudy Hicks*

Tejesfiúból dzsungelharcos
*Exkluzív interjú Rudy Hicks vietnami*



„Bármilyen konfliktus tör ki a világban, az emberek elvárják, hogy Amerika beavatkozzon, és megvédje őket. Utána viszont kritizálják ugyanezért" - mondja Rudy Hicks, aki egy évet szolgált Vietnamban, és bár fizikai sebesülései hamar begyógyultak, a háború borzalmai a mai napig kísérik. A veterán amerikai katonával Georgia állambeli otthonában beszélgettünk.

1967-ben már folyt a vietnami háború, mikor Ön élete legörömtelibb éveit élte. Hogyan változott meg mindez, mikor megkapta a behívót?

- Tizenkilenc évesen, éppen akkor nősültem, feleségem, Maude tizenhét éves volt. Békésen éltünk a farmunkon, ahol tejgazdasággal foglalkoztunk. Bizakodással tekintettünk a jövőbe, ráadásul hamarosan kiderült, hogy gyermeket várunk. Pár hét múlva azonban az idill szertefoszlott, mert megkaptam a katonai behívómat. Hirtelen úgy éreztem, hogy egész világom összeomlott, még mielőtt igazán elkezdődött volna. Csupán két hetet kaptam arra, hogy rendezzem az ügyeimet, elbúcsúzzak a családomtól, és jelentkezzek a kiképzőközpontban.

Tudott bármit is Vietnamról, amikor behívták?

- Csak amennyit a hírekben láttam. Úgy tudtam, hogy a kommunizmus agresszióját kell megállítanunk. Minket úgy neveltek, hogy feltétel nélkül tiszteljük a hazánkat és a vezetőinket. Apáink és nagyapáink harcoltak a két világháborúban, és a hazatért katonákat nemzeti hősként tisztelték. Ezért amikor ránk került a sor, nem kérdőjeleztük meg, hogy jó ügyért harcolunk-e.

Meg sem fordult a fejében, hogy Kanadába szökjön a sorozás elől, mint sokan mások?

- Egyáltalán nem. Megtiszteltetésnek, kiváltságnak tartottam, hogy szolgálhatok, bár nagyon féltem, hogy soha többé nem látom viszont a feleségemet és a születendő kisfiamat. A barátaim közül senki sem szökött meg, bár volt olyan ismerősöm, aki fizikai sérülést okozott magának, hogy ne legyen alkalmas a katonai szolgálatra.

Hogyan készítenek fel pár hét alatt egy tejgazdászt a harcra?

- Először egy nyolchetes alapkiképzésben vettünk részt, a további képzések pedig közelharcra, fegyverhasználatra, ejtőernyős bevetésre és különböző taktikák alkalmazására irányultak. Mivel én tizenhét éves koromban otthagytam az iskolát, hamar rájöttem, hogy képzettség hiányában csak gyalogsági bevetésre leszek alkalmas. Ezért mindent megtettem, hogy a lehető legjobban fel legyek készülve mind fizikailag, mind mentálisan, hogy túléljem ezt az egészet.

Ami a dolgok technikai részét illeti, remek képzést kaptunk. De a közelharc mindig annyira spontán alakul, hogy arra nem lehet felkészülni, hiszen általában nem úgy van, ahogy eltervezzük. Bár a kiképzésünk főleg második világháborús kézikönyvekből történt, próbáltak felkészíteni a dzsungelháborúra is, hiszen mikor én kimentem, már volt egy pár éves tapasztalatuk.

Milyen elképzelésekkel indult útnak?

- Sose felejtem el a huszonkét órás repülőutat Vietnamba. A repülőn csak katonák voltak, a legtöbben tizennyolc-tizenkilenc évesek, és mindenki néma csendben ült. Mintha egyszerre szakadt volna ránk annak a terhe, hová is megyünk. Vágni lehetett a félelmet és a bizonytalanságot. Viszont*látjuk-e a szeretteinket? A baráti körömben nem volt senki, aki visszajött volna Vietnamból, hogy megossza tapasztalatait. A híradóban persze láttam háborús közvetítéseket rengeteg halottal, sebesülttel és borzalommal, így végig azon gondolkodtam, hogy milyen is lesz ez a valóságban.

Először egy gyönyörű tengerparti kis*városba, Cam Rahn Baybe érkeztünk, eligazításra. Pár nap múlva továbbmentünk az állomáshelyünkre. Amint éjszaka kinyílt a repülőgép ajtaja, szinte arcon vágott minket a pokoli forróság és az égő ürülék szaga.

Hozzá lehet szokni az állandó készültségi állapothoz?

- Eleinte nagyon félelmetes volt, folyton rettegtünk az ismeretlentől. Azután hozzászoktunk valamilyen szinten. Ugye Ön nem úgy ébred fel mindennap, hogy bármikor megölhetik? Mi viszont mindig úgy keltünk fel. Nagyon gyorsan felnő az ember egy ilyen helyzetben. A dzsungelháborúnak az a jellegzetessége, hogy nem látjuk az ellenséget. Ettől nagyon frusztrált lesz az ember, és mikor végre meglát valakit, akkor szinte mindegyiküket meg akarja ölni - nagypapát, gyerekeket, állatokat egyaránt. Előtte nem voltam ilyen, de én is ilyenné váltam. A második világháborúban az átlag katona egy év alatt mintegy tíz napot töltött harcban, Vietnamban ugyanez kétszáznegyvenhárom nap volt. Ez nagyon intenzív igénybevétel, és igencsak megviseli az ember idegrendszerét.

A világ többnyire az akciófilmekből ismeri a vietnami háborút. Mennyire tudták ezek a filmek visszaadni a valóságot?

- Van, amelyik elég pontosan, mint például a Katonák voltunk, de a legtöbb inkább idealizálja a háborút. Sose néztem ilyeneket, mert igyekeztem elfelejteni mindazt, ami történt. Legtöbbünk ezt tette. Mikor hazajöttem, senki sem volt körülöttem, aki megértette, hogy min is mentem keresztül, se a feleségem, se a barátaim, így nem is volt senki, aki segített volna feldolgozni a sok szörnyűséget.

Magába temette az élményeit anélkül, hogy bárkivel beszélt volna róla?

- Igen, de néha előtört, mint valami vulkán, és akkor nagyon nehéz volt kezelni. Ilyenkor depressziós lettem, és jellemzők voltak a dühkitörések, különösen a családtagjaimmal szemben. Mindig ugrásra készen álltam, és mindenben veszélyt láttam. Egyszerűen nem tudtam, hogyan kapcsoljam ki ezt az állapotot. Úgy éreztem, hogy nagyon rossz ember vagyok, mert szörnyű dolgokat tettem. Egy ideig úgy gondoltam, hogy Isten a szeretteimen keresztül fog megbüntetni mindezért. Inkább próbáltam magamba zárni mindent, hogy ne kelljen vele foglalkozni.

Hosszú ideig minden rendben ment, azután váratlanul előtörtek az emlékek?

- Igen, egyszer csak egy szag vagy egy kézfogás miatt az összes emlék kirobbant. A kézfogás volt a legrosszabb. Egyszer halott vietnami katonákat kellett arrébb pakolnunk, mert meg kellett számolni a holttesteket, hogy lássuk mi a veszteség mindkét oldalon. Elkövettem azt a nagy hibát, hogy az egyiket a kezénél ragadtam meg.

A kéz nagyon személyes és emberi. Már akkor is sokkolt az, hogy milyen érzés egy halott embernek megfogni a kezét. Rögtön elengedtem, és soha többet nem tettem ilyet. Ez az emlék akkor jön vissza, ha valakivel kezet fogok, és az csak úgy odaplattyintja a kezét anélkül, hogy megszorítaná.

Nem fordult orvoshoz a problémáival?

- Majdnem negyven évvel azután, hogy visszajöttem, elmentem egy kivizsgálásra a katonai kórházba, ahol az orvosom csak egy kérdést tett fel: „Jól alszik?" Ettől a kérdéstől teljesen összeomlottam, hiszen dehogyis aludtam jól. Úgy tűnt, hogy az egész elmúlt negyven év kontrollálatlanul tört elő, és egyikünk se tudta, hogyan kezelje ezt. Ő mutatott be egy neves katonai pszichológusnak, Dr. Troy Luckettnek. Először roppant kínosnak éreztem, hogy én, egy katonaviselt férfi, komoly üzletember, pszichológushoz járjak, de úgy tűnik, erre volt szükség.

Milyen technikákkal próbálják feldolgozni az emlékeket?

- A megtörtént eseményeket átbeszéljük, értelmezzük. Például néhány nappal hazautazásom előtt én voltam a rangidős tiszthelyettes a bázison. Éjszakai járőrözésre kellett kiküldenem egy csapatot, többek között a barátomat, Gordont, aki nem akart kimenni, mert neki is már csak egy rövid ideje volt hátra a szolgálatból. Tőrbe csalták őket, és egész éjszaka tartott a tűzharc. Nekem már nem volt szabad elhagynom a bázist, de egy barátommal elhatároztuk, hogy titokban kiszökünk, és a segítségükre sietünk. Ezért majdnem katonai bíróság elé állítottak minket. Másnap reggel vettük észre, hogy a barátomat, Gordont is eltalálták. Gyakorlatilag én küldtem a halálba. Ezt hogy lehet feldolgozni? Életem végéig nyomasztani fog. Dr. Luckett mindig arra emlékeztet, hogy csak huszonegy éves voltam, és ez egy embert próbáló feladat volt. Egy háborúban nem kiszámíthatóan működnek a dolgok. Különböző technikákkal segít feldolgozni a szégyenérzetet, dühöt és félelmeket, hogy az elmém meg tudjon nyugodni.

A kormány ma hogyan segíti a háborús veteránok visszailleszkedését?

- Most már szerencsére több segítséget nyújtanak, megtanulták a leckét. Amikor mi visszatértünk, szörnyű fogadtatásban volt részünk. Úgy kezeltek minket, mint valami utolsó gyilkosokat, még az ismerőseink is elkerültek. A kormány és maga a hadsereg is félre akart minket söpörni, hiszen rossz fényt vetettünk az egész nemzetre. Mintha az egész a mi ötletünk lett volna! Azt gondolták, hogy ha csak elfeledkeznek rólunk, majd megoldódnak a problémáink maguktól. De nem oldódtak meg. Csak azt vették észre, hogy egyes veteránok megölték a feleségüket, drogosokká, alkoholistákká váltak, és egyéb szörnyűségeket követtek el. Mindenki úgy próbált harcolni a démonjaival, ahogy tudott.

A hetvenes évek előtt kissé idealisták voltunk, nagy reménységgel és biztos jövőképpel. Úgy gondoltuk, hogy a legnagyszerűbb országban élünk a világon, és az a feladatunk, hogy mások előtt is erkölcsi példák legyünk. A vietnami háború nagyon megváltoztatta az országunkat is, sokat tanultunk belőle.

Most, amikor a katonák hazajönnek Irakból vagy Afganisztánból, felkészítik őket a civil életbe való visszaállásra. Nagyon sokat segít a helyreállásban az is, ha méltányolják az embert. Tizenöt évvel ezelőtt végre nekünk is megköszönték a szolgálatunkat, de annak már nem ugyanaz volt a hatása, mintha ez időben jött volna. Én ha meglátok egy katonát a repülőtéren vagy az utcán, sose mulasztom el, hogy megköszönjem neki azt, hogy a hazáját szolgálta.

Fel lehet egyáltalán dolgozni a háború és a halál szörnyűségeit, vagy ez egy életen át kíséri az embert?

- Az ember élete végéig hordozza a háborúban szerzett sebeket. Gondoljon csak bele! Tizenkilenc évesen egy tejgazdaságban dolgoztam, egyszerű vidéki srácként, aki semmit nem tudott háborúról vagy bármilyen erőszakról, majd kevesebb mint egy éven belül szétlőttem egy ember fejét közelről. Ha én nem lövök, ma nem beszélgetnénk itt. Fel lehet ezt dolgozni valaha? Igazán elmondani se lehet.

Nekem az első tíz évben szinte mindig szörnyű rémálmaim voltak, kiabálva ébredtem fel, durva és kiszámíthatatlan voltam a feleségemmel, a gyerekeimmel. Ezt vajon más családok hogy bírják? Szerencsére a feleségem kitartott mellettem, bár biztos vagyok benne, hogy többet szenvedett, mint én. Gyakorlatilag egyedülálló anyukaként kellett felnevelnie a két fiunkat, mivel rám nem lehetett számítani. Ő az igazi hős a családban. Sok család van hasonló helyzetben mind az Egyesült Államokban, mind a világ többi táján. Tíz évvel hazatérésem után, 1978-ban megtértem, és reméltem, hogyha ezt átadom Istennek, véget érnek a gyötrelmeim. Ez azért nem volt ilyen egyszerű.

Azt is említette korábban, hogy komoly lelkiismeret-furdalást okozott, hogy miért pont Ön élte túl, és nem mások.

- Igen. Én is megsebesültem háromszor, de mégis nagyon szerencsésnek mondhatom magam másokhoz képest. Hogy miért pont én maradtam életben, és nem a barátaim, azóta is bénító bűntudatként és szomorúságként nehezedik rám. Az egész életemet áldozatuk tiszteletére akarom szentelni, valamint azon veteránok meg*segítésére, akik még nem találtak megnyugvást. Szeretném, hogy a gyermekeim és az unokáim is tudják, hogy annak a szabadságnak, amit ők élveznek, ára van.

Milyen katonai kitüntetéseket kapott?

- Nem annyira tartom ezeket számon, de ami a legértékesebb számomra az a Harci Gyalogsági Jelvény, egy kis kék puska, koszorúval. Ezt csak azok kapják, akik harcoló alakulatban szolgáltak. Kaptam még egy Bronzcsillagot harcban való részvételért, három Hadsereg Dicséret Érmet hadműveleti területen tanúsított hősies magatartásért és bátorságért, három Bíbor Szív kitüntetést sebesülésért, három Légi Érmet és a Vietnami Köztársaság Bátorság Keresztjét.

Bár szerintem csak azért kaptam ezeket a kitüntetéseket, mert sose voltam elég gyors, hogy elszaladjak, hanem mindig rossz időben, rossz helyen voltam. (nevet) Egyszer éjszaka rakétatámadás érte a szállásunkat, és mindenki rohant a bunkerbe. Egyik katonatársunk, Steve hiányzott, így rohantam vissza érte. Tök részegen feküdt egy barakkban. Hiába rángattam, nem akart velem jönni, be is húzott egyet, hogy tűnjek el. Ahogy siettem vissza a bunkerbe az udvaron elestem, és pont akkor csapódott be egy rakéta, de olyan szögben történt a robbanás, hogy semmi bajom se lett. Steve meg csak átaludta az egészet.

Az amerikai katonák nemrég vonultak ki Irakból, és még ott vannak Afganisztánban. Amerikát sokan vádolják azzal, hogy a világ csendőrének szerepét játssza - mit gondol erről?

- Ezen már sokat gondolkodtam. Mi a felelőssége egy nagyhatalomnak, amelyik képes megakadályozni az elnyomást és az igazságtalanságot a világ más tájain? Amikor látjuk, hogy kegyetlen diktátorok népirtást végeznek, és saját népük ellen kegyetlenkednek, mit kellene tennünk? Tudván azt, hogy hatalmunkban áll segíteni, forduljunk el ettől, mintha mi se történt volna? Néha úgy tűnik, hogy csak beleavatkozunk olyan dolgokba, amikhez semmi közünk, de hát hogy lehet nem beavatkozni? Afganisztán megtámadására nyomós okunk volt, hiszen ott tervelték ki a szeptember 11-ei támadást.

Bármilyen konfliktus van a világban, az emberek elvárják, hogy Amerika beavatkozzon, és megvédje őket. Utána viszont kritizálnak minket azért, hogy beleavatkoztunk a dolgaikba. Bár nem vagyunk tökéletesek, Amerika sok embernek segített, és bőkezűen osztogatta azt az áldást, amiben nekünk van részünk. Lehet, hogy néha olyanoknak is, akik nem tartottak rá igényt.


Somorjai Krisztina


----------



## rodymusic (2012 Július 20)

)))))


----------



## Pandora's Box (2012 Július 20)

*Kinder-tojás csempészeket fogtak az USA-ban*

Eredeti cikk:
http://www.vancouversun.com/life/Ki...udes+harrowing+stop+border/6956919/story.html

Yahoo:
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...ian-contraband-kinder-surprise-204518469.html

Index:
http://index.hu/kulfold/2012/07/19/kinder_tojas_csempeszeket_fogtak_az_usa-ban/


----------

